# House of Dragons presents AEW Dynamite: Game of holds edition



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

I really dig these graphics. Seems like a pretty big deal have Game of Thrones represented on the show. Great tie in with the American Dragon vs the Dragon Slayer. I STILL think we get ZSJ at some point, especially with Ospreay competing in the trios tournament, there are some loose ends from Forbidden Door that need to be tied up (Omega-Ospreay, ZSJ-Danielson)


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

This looks like a banger card

i would pay ppv money for Garcia v Danielson 2 out of 3

also, i am sure Hangman ends up with Bucks with Dark Order’s blessing


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> This looks like a banger card
> 
> i would pay ppv money for Garcia v Danielson 2 out of 3
> 
> also, i am sure Hangman ends up with Bucks with Dark Order’s blessing


A banger of a card and only mins from my house…

The kicker?

They chose to come back home the one time I am staying on the boat to cover for my relief, so that he can be home for his daughter’s birth. Ain’t that about a bitch! Lol


Oh, and JR is right. Charleston (and all of WV) has Tudor’s, and they ARE the best biscuits in the world! Lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> A banger of a card and only mins from my house…
> 
> The kicker?
> 
> They chose to come back home the one time I am staying on the boat to cover for my relief, so that he can be home for his daughter’s birth. Ain’t that about a bitch! Lol


man… tell his lady to hold it in XD


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> man… tell his lady to hold it in XD


I literally agreed to cover his days about 5-6 days before they announced they were returning to WV. I remember hanging my head in shame hah


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

What a terrible theme, Game of Thrones is trash.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Bryan vs. Garcia 2/3 Falls and Andrade,Rush,Lee vs. The Bucks & ??? (Omega) will be, as the kids say, bangers.

Looking forward to next week.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> What a terrible theme, Game of Thrones is trash.


better than NXT 2.0, sponsored by tiddies, blue chew and +60s adult incontinence diapers


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> What a terrible theme, Game of Thrones is trash.


Do you like anything? Like anything on tv..? Or life in general?

Excited for next week. Two matches announced + Punk/Mox on mic probably.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow a themed Dynamite. What a novelty.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> What a terrible theme, Game of Thrones is trash.


Not a theme. It's a sponsorship. I only wrote it thematically


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> What a terrible theme, Game of Thrones is trash.


Yikes. Your trolling is usually better then this.

On topic: Bryan vs Garcia 2 out of 3 falls is 100% my shit. Omega coming back is the cherry on top. Hopefully, we get more clarity on who Swerve/Lee face at All Out.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Gonna be wild.

People bitching about the theme, it’s just a theme, I don’t want GOT, I don’t care, it makes no difference to me.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Looks like another great Dynamite to continue the streak. I'm so happy to see Dragon Lee in AEW and he's been one of my dream signings along with Bandido. I don't know if he'll be sticking around but hopefully TK likes what he sees. We can only assume Kenny returns to team with the Bucks, unless Hangman does a 180. Ibushi is still recovering from injury, ruling out him.

Danielson vs. Garcia will also rule and is a perfect main event for the sponsorship of the show. Dragon vs. Dragon Slayer.

KiLynn King is solid and I thought AEW might sign her as they used her constantly during the pandemic. With Statlander sidelined, she can be the proxy tall babyface. She's billed as 6'1", which makes her several inches taller than Jade Cargill and Kamille.

Speaking of the theme, it's a big deal to be sponsored and have corporate synergy with probably the second biggest new show in the world this year (don't think anything is topping Stranger Things).


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

How did people like Game of Thrones? All the good characters die and the story sucks.

Don't get me wrong, I also enjoyed the books but realized it would never be finished because it's not an actual story, just random fantasy things that happen for shock.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Goku said:


> How did people like Game of Thrones? All the good characters die and the story sucks.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I also enjoyed the books but realized it would never be finished because it's not an actual story, just random fantasy things that happen for shock.


Some great characters made it to the final season like Tyrian Lannister, The Hound, Jamie Lannister, Cersei Lannister, Bronn the sellsword, Lyanna Mormont.

I would say in terms of just awesome characters and quality acting, GoT is one of the best shows ever. Just really fell apart in the last couple seasons.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Goku said:


> How did people like Game of Thrones? All the good characters die and the story sucks.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I also enjoyed the books but realized it would never be finished because it's not an actual story, just random fantasy things that happen for shock.


Tits and violence. Though I've never seen an episode my favourite thing to watch for the comedic value was the crown fit for a king kill. The scream then gasp gets me every time


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The month-long G1 tournament finally ends next week, so we might see some more NJPW presence sooner rather than later.

The United Empire (aka Will Ospreay + Aussie Open) being part of the Trios title tournament is a big positive sign of that.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DammitChrist said:


> The month-long G1 tournament finally ends next week, so we might see some more NJPW presence sooner rather than later.
> 
> The United Empire (aka Will Ospreay + Aussie Open) being part of the Trios title tournament is a big positive sign of that.


i think we’ll be building to a big AEW presence at the Tokyo Dome this time around


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Geeee said:


> Some great characters made it to the final season like Tyrian Lannister, The Hound, Jamie Lannister, Cersei Lannister, Bronn the sellsword, Lyanna Mormont.


Tormund Giantsbane is far and away the best thing about that last season.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Tormund Giantsbane is far and away the best thing about that last season.
> 
> View attachment 130263


Oh yeah Tormund is great! Still alive too. Might be on that rumored Jon Snow show


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

You know it's gonna be Kenny, but was just thinking, El Phantasmo worked GREAT with the Bucks at Forbidden Door and would be a cool partner if there weren't hype levels at work here.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hyped for this card. Danielson and Garcia can do something realistically brutal yet special. Wouldn't be surprised with a Danielson 2-1 victory but I'd prefer a clean sweep to show that Garcia is getting closer but still not at Dragon's level.

Hyped to see Dragon Lee with RUSH y Andrade against The Bucks and Hangman, even though he turned them down. We'll see. 

Dynamite has been good tv for me recently and this looks to continue the streak.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> You know it's gonna be Kenny, but was just thinking, El Phantasmo worked GREAT with the Bucks at Forbidden Door and would be a cool partner if there weren't hype levels at work here.
> 
> View attachment 130276


goood call.

forgot about the bullet club

Jay White possible?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> Hyped for this card. Danielson and Garcia can do something realistically brutal yet special. Wouldn't be surprised with a Danielson 2-1 victory but I'd prefer a clean sweep to show that Garcia is getting closer but still not at Dragon's level.
> 
> Hyped to see Dragon Lee with RUSH y Andrade against The Bucks and Hangman, even though he turned them down. We'll see.
> 
> Dynamite has been good tv for me recently and this looks to continue the streak.


Now see… would you have been excited for this if Garcia DIDN’t beat Danielson the first time?

all comes around full circle xD


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Now see… would you have been excited for this if Garcia DIDN’t beat Danielson the first time?
> 
> all comes around full circle xD


Probably still a bit because I like Garcia. Expect me to go full Vesuvius when Danielson loses 2-0. I love "rage" posting.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557759129703399424
Even if the United Empire loses in the 1st round, we’re still *guaranteed* to see Will Ospreay square off with Pac!


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> This looks like a banger card
> 
> i would pay ppv money for Garcia v Danielson 2 out of 3
> 
> also, i am sure Hangman ends up with Bucks with Dark Order’s blessing


Pretty sure Omega gonna be with The Bucks and they will end up facing the United Empire. Literally no other reason Will Ospreay would be in the tournament with Aussie Open!


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

DammitChrist said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557759129703399424
> Even if the United Empire loses in the 1st round, we’re still *guaranteed* to see Will Ospreay square off with Pac!












No we need Elite vs Ospreay/AussieOpen


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Goku said:


> How did people like Game of Thrones? All the good characters die and the story sucks.


I thought it was great for the first 3-4 seasons bc the acting was top notch. But once the characters started dying off, the show lost alot of steam bc it was the actors that really were the show.

As it transitioned from a show about strong acting/political intrigue to a show about magic/special effects it got far less interesting. 

This prequel version looks dreadful. Won’t be watching it


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

I hope Danielson loses 0-2 so they solidify Garcia as the next big idiot


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Prized Fighter said:


> Yikes. Your trolling is usually better then this.
> 
> On topic: Bryan vs Garcia 2 out of 3 falls is 100% my shit. Omega coming back is the cherry on top. Hopefully, we get more clarity on who Swerve/Lee face at All Out.


I know, I'm sorry master, I'll do better next time


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

The show's been on a hot streak of being consistently good now the last 3 weeks. Hopefully this show isn't any different.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

🔥🔥🔥

I hope this match gets 20~30 minutes, it could/should be a legit MOTYC.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

3venflow said:


> 🔥🔥🔥
> 
> I hope this match gets 20~30 minutes, it could/should be a legit MOTYC.
> 
> View attachment 130315


I hope Garcia steals the first fall.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Scuba Steve said:


> I hope Garcia steals the first fall.


I could see that, just like the Briscoes took fall number one against FTR.

Unless they want to make a statement about how far Garcia has to go to catch a 100% Danielson and have him take two straight falls. But more likely it'll be 2-1 to AmDrag.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Dragon Lee, king of the crazy dives, cometh.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538406162328080384

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481733137784844290

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551013491083182080

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1131643215847788544

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/922898745758486528


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Dragon Lee, king of the crazy dives, cometh.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538406162328080384
> ...


Yoooo, what if Dragon Lee goes for that dive, but Kenny hits a V-Trigger mid flight.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Dragon Lee, king of the crazy dives, cometh.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538406162328080384
> ...


These dives are cool but Darby's dives are better


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

I might have to break my rule about watching matches with stipulations that yield predictability for Danielson vs Garcia.

Yes I was a results reader for FTR vs the briscoes because I knew it would follow the all tied up trope. It's the same reason I only watch the last fall of ironman matches or just read the results for those


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Geeee said:


> Some great characters made it to the final season like Tyrian Lannister, The Hound, Jamie Lannister, Cersei Lannister, Bronn the sellsword, Lyanna Mormont.
> 
> I would say in terms of just awesome characters and quality acting, GoT is one of the best shows ever. Just really fell apart in the last couple seasons.


The casting is truly phenomenal, but even the characters you list became just caricatures of their former selves as the show went on. Tyrion just became a simp dwarf who makes cock jokes. Jamie found honour, lost it and found Cersei again, Cersei was kind of good all the way through Lena Headey is phenomenal. Bronn also suffered from just being cock related humour. I don't even remember why he started helping Tyrion in the first place. And I will not justify Lyanna Mormont because she literally had not character other than being a smartass kid.

But what about Beric? Jorah? Daario? Euron? Asha? Doran? Aegon?

I loved the books and the characters at the point the show was still running and the writers fucked on me.

Edit: Can't believe I forgot my favourite PoV character in the books, Davos Seaworth who came a random plot device after Stannis the Mannis died.

Stannis the Mannis does not simply die. Fuck this abomination of a show.



Firefromthegods said:


> Tits and violence. Though I've never seen an episode my favourite thing to watch for the comedic value was the crown fit for a king kill. The scream then gasp gets me every time


Viserys is the best Targaryan we've ever had on the show. Don't @ me. Guy had real charm and personality and true motivation for his actions, but of course dies as soon as possible along with the guy who kills him for raisins.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

It is going to go under the radar, but I would like to see Kilynn King get signed. She has a good look, is good in-ring worker and is fairly young at 26. I was disappointed that they stopped booking her back in March. She has connections to Cody, so I assumed she was headed to NXT, but hopefully she is staying with AEW/ROH. I would be interested in seeing a women's group that consisted of Statlander, King and Megan Bayne. They are all younger at 27 (Statlander), 26 (King) and 24 (Bayne). Also, they are all powerhouse wrestlers that would look super intimidating and attractive next to each other. Bayne was undefeated on Dark before her injury took her out back in February. I think Tony had plans for her.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559721245117235204

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm even more excited for Danielson vs Garcia with Steamboat as guest timekeeper. I loved it when he reffed a CM Punk/ Bryan Danielson match in ROH back in 2004. Steamboat was a favorite of mine and hits me with that nostalgia.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> I'm even more excited for Danielson vs Garcia with Steamboat as guest timekeeper. I loved it when he reffed a CM Punk/ Bryan Danielson match in ROH back in 2004. Steamboat was a favorite of mine and hits me with that nostalgia.


He’s one of my favorites, too. He was so smooth in the ring. His trilogy with Ric Flair in 1989 was incredible.

Perfect move by Tony, too, befitting of AEW’s promotional partnership.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Ricky Steamboat appearing in AEW...that's totally out of nowhere but ill take it.

Also, the theme of dragons lately between WWE building CATC (and that sweet fire breathing dragon animation), this House of Dragons advert thing for Dynamite and then Dragon Lee and Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat will be on the show. Dragons everywhere!

Looking forward to Dynamite like always.


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

Looks like a great show on paper.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Man, i am jazzed for this trios tournament

AEW kills at 6-man matches


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

A 3vs3 match with two guys that 9/10 wrestling fans couldn’t identify; Andrade has finally made it ladies and gents.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Man, i am jazzed for this trios tournament
> 
> AEW kills at 6-man matches


It's got to open right?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

ripcitydisciple said:


> It's got to open right?


has to, yup

great way to get the crowd going


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

imscotthALLIN said:


> A 3vs3 match with two guys that 9/10 wrestling fans couldn’t identify; Andrade has finally made it ladies and gents.


RUSH > Andrade IMO. If I'm AEW, I'm slowly making this RUSH's group.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I'm betting that Kenny will make his return tonight.

What I don't understand is why are they pushing Toni Storm back into the title scene when she already had her shot and lost and the match was just OK.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Geeee said:


> RUSH > Andrade IMO. If I'm AEW, I'm slowly making this RUSH's group.


I second this.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Jedah said:


> I'm betting that Kenny will make his return tonight.
> 
> What I don't understand is why are they pushing Toni Storm back into the title scene when she already had her shot and lost and the match was just OK.


I still think this could turn into a 4-way with Thunder Rosa vs Toni Storm vs DMD vs Hayter

But if it's a singles between Thunder Rosa and Toni Storm, I think Toni will win just to shake things up.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Geeee said:


> I still think this could turn into a 4-way with Thunder Rosa vs Toni Storm vs DMD vs Hayter
> 
> But if it's a singles between Thunder Rosa and Toni Storm, I think Toni will win just to shake things up.


Well the four way is what I'd hope happens. It just boggles me why they would put on that match at Forbidden Door and have Storm lose clean only to do it again a few months later with the most generic and boring "tag team breaks up" angle you can imagine. The whole thing feels so forced and boring.

Rosa needed to drop that title months ago but Storm won't be much better. All of the buzz she had is gone now because once again, Tony waited too long. Storm is overrated and boring on her own merits anyway. AEW's women's division remains a mess.

Kenny better come back tonight.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Jedah said:


> Well the four way is what I'd hope happens. It just boggles me why they would put on that match at Forbidden Door and have Storm lose clean only to do it again a few months later with the most generic and boring "tag team breaks up" angle you can imagine. The whole thing feels so forced and boring.
> 
> Rosa needed to drop that title months ago but Storm won't be much better. All of the buzz she had is gone now because once again, Tony waited too long. Storm is overrated and boring on her own merits anyway. AEW's women's division remains a mess.
> 
> Kenny better come back tonight.


yeah the booking is really uninspiring. They said that Toni was getting the shot because of the #1 ranked Kris Statlander's injury, which makes even less sense because Kris and Thunder Rosa hadn't interacted at all and they were building Statlander vs Jade Cargill on TV. Plus, Thunder Rosa would for sure get booed if they put her against Stat.

Also, Britt has cut like two scathing promos on Thunder Rosa since returning, so it would be weird not to include her in the program. So, really a 3-way or 4-way makes the most sense in the storyline.


----------



## HoneyBee (5 mo ago)

3venflow said:


>


Nice tune but the singer is OTT try hard.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Danielson should win 2-0, or come in and give away the first fall to basically start down 0-1. Come in, bell rings and he looks at Regal and Regal thrown in a towel after hesitation. Then have Danielson destroy Garcia for his first fall, and then keep steamrolling Garcia but have Garcia show tremendous heart and be hard to finish for the second fall. This causes Danielson to let up for a minute of respect and have Garcia take the opportunity to roll him up for a very close pin (like when Diesel paused when going to powerbomb Bret Hart (IIRC) andwas rolled up). Danielson wins a move or two later after kickout. Maybe after a Busaiku _Knee_ Kick to a kneeling Garcia followed by cattle mutilation with Jericho or Swagger throwing in the towel.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah i also think Danielson will lose the first fall. Injury will play a part. Then he basically recovers slowly and then beats the shit out of Garcia next 2 falls.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*It's a one match show for me:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559692888350531584*


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Hopefully during the American Dragon VS Dragon Slayer match presented by House of the Dragon with Ricky The Dragon Steamboat as the special guest timekeeper, we get a run in from Super Dragon.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Is there just the three matches they've announced so far?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Boldgerg said:


> Is there just the three matches they've announced so far?


There's also the Gunns vs. Varsity Blonds which they'll probably plant in the 9:30 slot.

1-2 more should be added yet.

New artwork for Danielson vs. Garcia III.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

they haven't announced a lot of matches. Bryan vs Garcia might go 40 minutes


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

So, Danielson/García opens and the surprise of Bucks and their partner will close the show I guess.

I’m quite hyped. Looking forward for hopefully Omega returning and a climatic mic work between Punk and Mox.

They have to kill tonight. All Out is coming closer and closer.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *It's a one match show for me:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559692888350531584*


"...Misusing your influence, sometimes I did the same."


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

So looking forward to that six man tag match, I want to see who teams up with the Young Bucks!

I have a pretty good guess of who it could be btw 😁


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Wouldn't be surprised if Brandon Cutler shows up in his dragon outfit. lol or Omega could show up with it on with the head gear, the commentary being confused because Cutler is already out there and then Omega reveals himself.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Fightful Select reports that the Bucks' partner tonight is...



Spoiler



KENNY OMEGA!



Do you do this in the opening segment or main event? Opening segment is usually AEW's most viewed QH, but main event tends to claw back viewers lost when it's noteworthy, so I guess it's not a big deal.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

3venflow said:


> Fightful Select reports that the Bucks' partner tonight is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bryan vs garcia's last match was the main-event. I think they will main-event again. AEW rarely closes on a segment instead of match


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Fightful Select reports that the Bucks' partner tonight is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it depends on how much time they want to give the 2 out of 3 falls. Doing it first you don't have to worry about cutting time. Also I am very confident Cole and ReDragon (Dragon, eh?) are attacking Kenny and the Bucks tonight and if you want to do that as a cliff hanger for next week you could.

Edit: is it 'en or 'on? Sorry.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Fightful Select reports that the Bucks' partner tonight is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel like you should save a star like Latin Lover's debut for the main event.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Are you ready for this? It's been 266 days and if Kenny does return tonight i will be crying my eyes out with happy tears.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Fightful Select reports that the Bucks' partner tonight is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fake Newsful select sucks! I have a pretty good idea of who it probrably is but didnt read the spoiler because I dont want to hear it from that stupid fake news idiot Smark Ross Sap 😂


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Jedah said:


> Well the four way is what I'd hope happens. It just boggles me why they would put on that match at Forbidden Door and have Storm lose clean only to do it again a few months later with the most generic and boring "tag team breaks up" angle you can imagine. The whole thing feels so forced and boring.
> 
> Rosa needed to drop that title months ago but Storm won't be much better. All of the buzz she had is gone now because once again, Tony waited too long. Storm is overrated and boring on her own merits anyway. AEW's women's division remains a mess.
> 
> Kenny better come back tonight.


Nah, Thunder Rosa is a deserving world champion who's had a solid title reign, and it shouldn't end until All Out at least


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *It's a one match show for me:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559692888350531584*


well, lucky for you it will be the majority of the show


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

As much I like kenny coming back, I really wanted to be hangman with the bucks, but oh well.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Tonight will likely be the first time that CM Punk, Bryan Danielson, and Kenny Omega all appear on TV since the Dynamite (11/10/21) episode.

That's the episode where CM Punk attempted to brawl with Eddie Kingston in the parking lot, where Bryan Danielson faced Rocky Romero in the opener, and where Kenny Omega had that contract signing segment with Adam Page in that go-home show before Full Gear 2021.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

grecefar said:


> As much I like kenny coming back, I really wanted to be hangman with the bucks, but oh well.


dude…. You’re missing the big picture

Hangman ends up teaming with Dark Order

and we have Elite v Dark Order finals at All Out

and the reconcile after the match


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> well, lucky for you it will be the majority of the show


*I forgot about Kenny. You'd better watch live, because this tournament is the first and last time you'll see me cheer for the Young Bucks since 2017.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I forgot about Kenny. You'd better watch live, because this tournament is the first and last time you'll see me cheer for the Young Bucks since 2017.*


like… the WHOLE tournament?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> like… the WHOLE tournament?


*Yes. I want them to win it all and have since Trios titles were rumored.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Yes. I want them to win it all and have since Trios titles were rumored.*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Surprised Tony didn't announce any extra matches on Busted today. We're at four rather than the usual six. He might add a Luchasaurus squash or something. Or could the Dragon vs. Dragon Slayer match go 30+ minutes?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

3venflow said:


> Surprised Tony didn't announce any extra matches on Busted today. We're at four rather than the usual six. He might add a Luchasaurus squash or something. Or could the Dragon vs. Dragon Slayer match go 30+ minutes?
> 
> View attachment 130764


Is Ricky going to continue to run through the Factory? Maybe we get Pretty Ricky vs Comoroto on Dynamite or Rampage this week? 

Wonder if we get some unannounced promos or segments too with perhaps Punk, Eddie, HOB, Darby/Sting, Starks or Hobbs, Jade and or Athena.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Surprised Tony didn't announce any extra matches on Busted today. We're at four rather than the usual six. He might add a Luchasaurus squash or something. Or could the Dragon vs. Dragon Slayer match go 30+ minutes?
> 
> View attachment 130764


Garcia v Danielson will def be 30min plus

funny…. If Garcia didn’t beat Bryan, then this match would’ve meant nothing or not even be made

now we get a banger of a match and the stakes feel high

sometimes, gotta let the pros work is what i’m saying


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Hype!!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Garcia v Danielson will def be 30min plus
> 
> *
> sometimes, gotta let the pros work is what i’m saying*


That's what she said.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm glad some wrestlers I actually want to see are on the sidelines so we can see the Ass Boys yet again against the Varsity Club. What gives?


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

When you wake up and realize this could be the Kenny Omega day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

If I see another Miro vignette instead of him being in the ring I might scream a little.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

If Wardlow, Punk and Omega are all on tonight then I might cry.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I wonder what opens/closes the show. Gut tells me the Trios match & the return of Kenny open and the Bryan/Garcia closes, but we'll see. Looks like a fun show tonight.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Look who just popped up on Dark: Elevation taped before the show...



Spoiler













Maki & Emi Sakura vs. Shida & Skye Blue


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560051309469900800



@The Legit Lioness


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Expecting a complete banger tonight. Let’s go.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Whoanma said:


>











This is it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

We need a Shingo Takagi reference tonight in order to complete ALL of the dragon references!!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Omega fans I’m doing margaritas tonight. 

Yes, that’s margaritas with an S.

If they worked me at least I’ll be too drunk to care.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Tony's already partying


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

FrankenTodd said:


> Omega fans I’m doing margaritas tonight.
> 
> Yes, that’s margaritas with an S.
> 
> ...


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Looks like a full sponsorship of AEW by _House of the Dragon_. Logo on the ring mat and ring aprons.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Fellas, we are moments away from typing in *all caps*


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Opening promo time, how we setting the feud up


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Do the dive you coward!


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

DammitChrist said:


> We need a Shingo Takagi reference tonight in order to complete ALL of the dragon references!!


yeah but cmon.. gotta bring Ultimo out and have him draped in gold by FTR.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Punker looking a bit buff. No more skinny fat ass.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Tony don’t betray us tonight. Please don’t.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Hangman? So random. Didn’t he stare down Moxley last week


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

heel turn?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Well, that's interesting. Don't know what that Hangman thing was..


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kip Sabian is still there in that crowd looking like a geek.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What's hard to understand? Page was too busy having fun hanging with Dark Order.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

good thing about Punk as champion. Belt seems important when he has it


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

This is a very heelish promo


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

That Shield reference.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Punk not lying.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh sheeeet Punk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560055217768497155


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Punk already making this a good angle.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560055745508511746


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Actually Ambrose was a better character than i think Rollins in WWE at the peak of Shield.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

What him and Eddie had an entire title feud


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> Kip Sabian is still there in that crowd looking like a geek.


Never forget.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3rd best Eddie and 2nd best Kingston. Still pretty good!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Punk burying AEW roster lol


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Third best Eddie … Eddie Guerrero and who else before Kingston?

the 2nd best Kingston .. Kofi Kingston #1


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

John Cena reference lol


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Punk shitting all over discount Sandman and journeyman Eddie Kingston.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Punk is god.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Punk with every reference he can make lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

[emoji1787]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

This is the Punk I want


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Wow, heel turn?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Happy to be here babyface Punk sucks ass. This is the Punk we need from here on out


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Punk name drops as much as The Game lol


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Moxley has walked 20ft and isn't bleeding.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Punk killing it!!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Is Punk trying to be a heel, or what?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Punk is spitting vile venom right now. Sheesh.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Punk's promo was solid. I'll give him that!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Punk vs Moxley now looking good. Thank you Punk.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I want to hear if Moxley cut down Punk lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Punk is acting like this to give the match some edge instead of babyface vs babyface respect match. Punk vs Eddie K and Punk vs Hangman had the same vibes.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Johns


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Neither Punk nor Moxley have ever lost a match clean in AEW


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Discount Sandman/Hak is way out of his league.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Mox dodging the pipe bombs


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Cut back on the word “shit,” AEW. Trying too hard to be edgy


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

LOL! Nice one Punk!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

This is awesome.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

What a burn by Punk.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Great opening!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*CM PUNK WITH PIPEBOMB PART 2!

"That's not Cowboy Shit, that's COWARD SHIT!"

"Jon Moxley is the third best guy in his own group. That seems to be a recurring theme for him."

"Eddie Kingston is not even the best Kingston I've shared a locker room with."

DYNAMITE IS BACK ON TRACK!!! 🕺🏾🎉🎊*


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

This opening is awesome


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

So we gonna know why Punk made Hangman look like a sissy tonight?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

10-9 Punk but that was an awesome segment. Set up some intrigue with the Hangman thing too.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

redban said:


> So we gonna know why Punk made Hangman look like a sissy tonight?


He has probably been watching the show.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I enjoyed that. Good start!! Seemed as real as you can get.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Punches were sloppy


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

redban said:


> So we gonna know why Punk made Hangman look like a sissy tonight?


Sounds like Hangman probably said something about not getting a rematch or punk still being champ while injured


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Great start! Punk cut a damn good promo, Mox not so much but it was good.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The next time Punk does a promo without pulling back the curtain to break Kayfabe will be the first.

Fuck this guy.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Awesome opening segment. One of the best openings this year. Punk heeling it up was great and Moxley fired back at a level few others could. Really enjoyed that.


----------



## H4L (Dec 22, 2009)

Hot start. Let’s hope the momentum continues.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> Punches were sloppy


Yeah they were pretty bad lol


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Best i've enjoyed Moxley in a long time, just now.


----------



## Hell No (9 mo ago)

Terrific opening segment


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Punk calling out Mox for bleeding too much made me laugh way too hard. THIS IS HOW YOU START A WRESTLING SHOW AND THIS IS HOW YOU GET SOME HEAT FOR A TITLE MATCH!


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Punk brings the dollars and cents. Let’s go.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Punk spitting fire. God I've missed him.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MIRACLE. HOBBS not interrupted. Holy shit.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

That Moxley couldn’t use Punk’s UFC losses to diss him = a sign that Punk is sensitive about it. They let Punk talk all that stuff, yet Moxley couldn’t touch on the biggest black mark in Punk’s athletic career


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Aww no AEW theme music for Ricky Steamboat


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

RICKY FUCKING STEAMBOAT


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hobbs is fucking solid on the mic. Damn push that man.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Could it be Punk + MJF + Hangman. Now that would be an elite "NWO". Punk poisoning the mind of AEW´s two biggest young stars. On the other side The Elite and BCC.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Steamboat still looking great as always.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Was hilarious someone on the show finally calling Moxley out for bleeding every match. Punk never fails on the mic.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

And now we get Bryan already. Great start.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

I like how in aew they can make fun of themselves. Even punk is tired of mox always bleeding lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> The next time Punk does a promo without pulling back the curtain to break Kayfabe will be the first.
> 
> Fuck this guy.


Yeah great talker, but fuck it's like he absolutely refuses to not break the 4th wall or drop a reference. But I mean if fans eat it up kudos to him, give folk what they want lol.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560056519818940417

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560056934258073601


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Hobbs kind of looks like Gerald's brother from Hey Arnold 😂


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> Yeah they were pretty bad lol


Super lol, but lucky most folk loved the segment so no foul I guess.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Whoever put Hobbs on the mic should be fired.

Are we doing this stupid jobber vs legend best of three falls match now? I'm turning to Tucker.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn starting off really fucking strong, Punk and Mox now Bryan.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Fucking hell, Jericho getting a full entrance for coming out on commentary...

REALLY?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah great talker, but fuck it's like he absolutely refuses to not break the 4th wall or drop a reference. But I mean if fans eat it up kudos to him, give folk what they want lol.


It’s literally every promo. These same people lapping it up are the ones who cry over Kenny wrestling a 9-year old halfway around the goddamn world.

Like goddamn, man. You can get over without doing the promo equivalent of an Orange Cassidy match.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Meltzer gave last week’s main event 4.75 stars. Really good


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

redban said:


> Cut back on the word “shit,” AEW. Trying too hard to be edgy


Didn't even hear it myself. 

It's not try hard imo because that's just how people talk.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Mister Sinister said:


> Whoever put Hobbs on the mic should be fired.
> 
> Are we doing this stupid jobber vs legend best of three falls match now? I'm out.


It's a internet forum not an airport no need to announce your departure just piss off


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## H4L (Dec 22, 2009)

Mister Sinister said:


> Whoever put Hobbs on the mic should be fired.
> 
> Are we doing this stupid jobber vs legend best of three falls match now? I'm turning to Tucker.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sports enterTAINERS


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Bryan vs Punk is gonna be fucking epic when it happens.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

They should of got Elmer Fudd to rap "kill the wabbit" for Bryan's theme, it would of sounded better than that wuss whining 😂


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Garcia will lose. But it’s important that he gets close to winning. They already invested in him by giving him a win over Bryan . Can’t waste it


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Bryan vs Garcia AGAIN 💀


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Garcia borrowing a pair of Miro's old Rusev tights


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Would be great if ZSJ comes out and screws over Danielson. Just bad timing that it can't happen.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

MrMeeseeks said:


> It's a internet forum not an airport no need to announce your departure just piss off


Along with 150k, then 20k more, then 50k more viewers.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Geeee said:


> Garcia borrowing a pair of Miro's old Rusev tights


He looks like Charlie Haas 😂


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

redban said:


> Garcia will lose. But it’s important that he gets close to winning. They already invested in him by giving him a win over Bryan . Can’t waste it


They can and should. He's a horribly generic work rate nobody who will never amount to anything beyond that.

Completely the wrong guy to invest in.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> It’s literally every promo. These same people lapping it up are the ones who cry over Kenny wrestling a 9-year old halfway around the goddamn world.
> 
> Like goddamn, man. You can get over without doing the promo equivalent of an Orange Cassidy match.


Or going with his contemporary it's like folk would slay Cena for giving the same promo with phrases and no selling his opponent. Meanwhile Punk is basically doing the same. He laughs off everything his opponents says, while going for the east to pop references every time. Like he had an entire 5 minutes to speak uninterrupted. Maybe let Moxley get his shit in a bit. 

But at least he speaks with conviction I'll give him that.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ya know Jericho your cheap sports entertaining schtick to get the AEW marks angry aint gonna work no more now that Triple H is allowing the words wrestler and pro wrestler to be used again.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> He looks like Charlie Haas 😂


He looks like a waiter at Chile's about to tell you about the shitty specials.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

One Shed said:


> He looks like a waiter.


Then give him a waiter gimmick then! Thats what Vince would do 😂


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


I’m laughing way more than I should at this.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Punk is back.... Bryan is back.... and Kenny is back? This show will be on another level tonight and for months to come.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Or going with his contemporary it's like folk would slay Cena for giving the same promo with phrases and no selling his opponent. Meanwhile Punk is basically doing the same. He laughs off everything his opponents says, while going for the east to pop references every time. Like he had an entire 5 minutes to speak uninterrupted. Maybe let Moxley get his shit in a bit.
> 
> But at least he speaks with conviction I'll give him that.


Yep. I have grown tired of that shit. If you can’t get your promo over without trying to break the 4th wall, then your promo abilities are the equivalent of Bill Goldberg’s wrestling abilities. You don’t know how to work Kayfabe and make sure your opponent looks good? Fuck you, Cody Punk.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ham and Egger said:


> Punk is back.... Bryan is back.... and Kenny is back? This show will be on another level for tonight and for months to come.


Yeah the show's was death without those guys, maybe now it can get back to being watchable.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Mister Sinister said:


> Along with 150k, then 20k more, then 50k more viewers.


Probably not. 

But if this isn’t for you then it is what it is


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Garcia kind of looks like Austin Theory 😂


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Excalibur breathed!


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Ham and Egger said:


> Punk is back.... Bryan is back.... and Kenny is back? This show will be on another level for tonight and for months to come.


we just need MJF back to get all the heavy hitters again


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jericho almost called him Daniel Bryan 😂


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I don't think there's enough guys at the commentators table, we need a few more....


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Should do a Breaking Bad episode next time


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

bdon said:


> Yep. I have grown tired of that shit. If you can’t get your promo over without trying to break the 4th wall, then your promo abilities are the equivalent of Bill Goldberg’s wrestling abilities. You don’t know how to work Kayfabe and make sure your opponent looks good? Fuck you, Cody Punk.


Cody has been gone for six months and you've still found a way to use his name...


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

I want to go pre order Fight Forever but is there some sort of special edition we need to know of to do so first?


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Jericho almost called him Daniel Bryan 😂


That’s J.R.s job!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Dragon Tamer is a great name for his Sharpshooter variation.

So a Dragon sleeper takes fall one. Dragon suplex next?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

To think this guy beat Batista, Triple H and Randy Orton in the same night at Wrestlemania LOL.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Garcia is going to pretty fucked if he loses to a man he just made pass out


bdon said:


> Yep. I have grown tired of that shit. If you can’t get your promo over without trying to break the 4th wall, then your promo abilities are the equivalent of Bill Goldberg’s wrestling abilities. You don’t know how to work Kayfabe and make sure your opponent looks good? Fuck you, Cody Punk.


I wonder what 4th walls he'll find to break when him and Omega finally go at it. 

Maybe Tony only got you because he couldn't get me.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Meh


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Just the fact that Brie Bella is watching this match rn to see Danielson wrestle 😂

Fun fact, Brie Bella watches AEW!


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Damn, clean submission in the first fall.

he’s confirmed losing the next two. But that’s still big for Garcia


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

insipid Jericho commentary


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That piledriver looked nasty af.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Garcia kind of looks like Austin Theory 😂


It begins.

‘Miro looks like Batista’
‘Kenny Omega looks like Leslie Nielsen’
‘Hobbs looks like Bastion Booger’


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

redban said:


> That Moxley couldn’t use Punk’s UFC losses to diss him = a sign that Punk is sensitive about it. They let Punk talk all that stuff, yet Moxley couldn’t touch on the biggest black mark in Punk’s athletic career


Nah, MJF, Eddie and others used it.
Punk wasn't sensitive about it then?

The segment felt very off the cuff. I think Moxley got a bit surprised.
His style of promo is moreso him going on a monologue.
Punk works best when he goes back and forth with others so Mox had no chance.

That bit where Mox stood there in silence, and Punk told him "Are you done talking?" was a violation. I honestly didn't expect this to be so one sided. This is something Mox needs to work on.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> I want to go pre order Fight Forever but is there some sort of special edition we need to know of to do so first?


I'd want a month or 2 to see what special shit they'll have. I'm sure they'll do a deluxe edition with some DLC and like a collectible or something.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This match is really good, but I'm still buzzing over the promo. I hope Cornette sees this interview and digs the hole deeper for Hangman's burial.

Adam Page – “I Don’t Take Advice” *




> Speaking at Galaxycon, Adam Page admitted that he’s not someone that seeks advice from these colleagues and questions if, given his success, he needs to be listening to it:
> 
> 
> 
> > _“Oh boy, I don’t know, I’m stubborn, I don’t take advice. It’s a good question and that’s probably the honest answer. I listen to people say things, but very rarely do I listen hard. I was part of the movement that created the entire company and I’m a world champion. I don’t know that I need their advice. I’ll certainly listen, but there is something to be said about trial and error and doing it on our own. I take more pride in that.” _


*You are in the conversation with Alberto Del Rio and Jack Swagger for worst world champions of all time. Get some self-awareness you fucking flop!*


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Garcia looks nothing like Theory lol


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Or going with his contemporary it's like folk would slay Cena for giving the same promo with phrases and no selling his opponent. Meanwhile Punk is basically doing the same. He laughs off everything his opponents says, while going for the east to pop references every time. Like he had an entire 5 minutes to speak uninterrupted. Maybe let Moxley get his shit in a bit.
> 
> But at least he speaks with conviction I'll give him that.


Fuck Punk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

If Bryan puts Garcia over again he's a fucking idiot, i know he loves helping up and coming guys out who remind him of himself but jesus dude, someone should step in and tell him no.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Can't wait to see Mox or Punk get booked to look as weak as Danielson has been recently.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Araragi said:


> insipid Jericho commentary


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Honey Bucket said:


> It begins.
> 
> ‘Miro looks like Batista’
> ‘Kenny Omega looks like Leslie Nielsen’
> ‘Hobbs looks like Bastion Booger’


Its fun though! 😂

Wardlow looks more like a Batista than Miro btw


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Theory and Sammy Guevara have the same haircut, so that's a better comparison IMO


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Kind of want Garcia to win for the lulz. Khan and Bryan are both marks.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Boldgerg said:


> Cody has been gone for six months and you've still found a way to use his name...


You still find a way to care what I think.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Daniel Garcia vs. Bryan Danielson in 2-out-of-3 falls? Yeah, that's definitely breaking the 1M viewer mark.


*NOT!*


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> If Bryan puts Garcia over again he's a fucking idiot, i know he loves helping up and coming guys out who remind him of himself but jesus dude, someone should step in and tell him now.


He’s not losing this match


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

DDT on the concrete floor. Steamboat knows all about that.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Punk/Mox is money.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> Can't wait to see Mox or Punk get booked to look as weak as Danielson has been recently.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Watching Bryan/Garcia now. I missed Punk's promo, but I read about it and it was amazing. Sounds like he eviscerated Mox.









CM Punk: Jon Moxley Is The Third Best Guy In His Group, That Seems To Be A Reoccurring Theme In His Career | Fightful News


CM Punk shoots HARD on Jon Moxley.



www.fightful.com


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Daniel Garcia vs. Bryan Danielson in 2-out-of-3 falls? Yeah, that's definitely breaking the 1M viewer mark.
> 
> 
> *NOT!*


Just enjoy the show. I will never understand why wrestling fans care about ratings so much. No fan of any other tv show does the same


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Really they did a DDT on the floor spot during a commercial? Freaking dumb.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Oh look, blood.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This is great. Garcia gets all the little in-ring things at the age of 23.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Borrowed Mox’s blade.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Geeee said:


> Theory and Sammy Guevara have the same haircut, so that's a better comparison IMO


True! I totally see it! 😂


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Araxen said:


> Really they did a DDT on the floor spot during a commercial? Freaking dumb.


Nothing means anything.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Garcia is going to pretty fucked if he loses to a man he just made pass outI wonder what 4th walls he'll find to break when him and Omega finally go at it.
> 
> Maybe Tony only got you because he couldn't get me.


Exactly. It isn’t wrestling. Punk breaking Kayfabe is not a good promo.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Oh look, blood.


Has Mox come back?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its seriously fucking ridiculous how much Bryan is selling for this fucking guy, it looks utterly ridiculous and is making Bryan look terrible. Dude is a main eventer, top wrestler in the world and mdicarder Daniel Garcia is giving him the fight of his life.....


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Woe and misery is this long match 💀


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jesus Christ. Bryan gets a weak looking pin. lol


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

That graphic they use for Jungle Boy just makes me want to punch him. They should quit using it.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This is going to look so stupid when Garcia immediately plummets back down the card.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

SAMCRO said:


> Its seriously fucking ridiculous how much Bryan is selling for this fucking guy, it looks utterly ridiculous and is making Bryan look terrible. Dude is a main eventer, top wrestler in the world and mdicarder Daniel Garcia is giving him the fight of his life.....


thats the idea. They’re trying to make 23-year-old Garcia look like a maineventer by having him hang with Bryan. That’s how you make progress


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

bdon said:


> You still find a way to care what I think.


It's OK, your Cody obsession has long since been surpassed by Legit Lioness' Tony Khan obsession.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

3rd place of The Shield? Idk about that, sure Jon Moxley is 2nd to Seth Rollins but he is at least better than Boreman. 😂


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

redban said:


> thats the idea. They’re trying to make 23-year-old Garcia look like a maineventer by having him hang with Bryan. That’s how you make progress


If Garcia is ever a main eventer it'll be extremely forced and extremely stupid.

Guy will never draw fuck all.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

redban said:


> thats the idea. They’re trying to make 23-year-old Garcia look like a maineventer by having him hang with Bryan. That’s how you make progress


The problem with that is the audience has eyes and ears.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Suddenly feel like watching tennis because of PVZ


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hella long 10 count


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

why the fuck are AEW refs so extra ? Remsburg climbing all over the place just to make the 10 count on the outside. I swear, they love drawing attention to themselves


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Boldgerg said:


> If Garcia is ever a main eventer it'll be extremely forced and extremely stupid.
> 
> Guy will never draw fuck all.


You're being overly critical bro. Stand with AEW


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> Jesus Christ. Bryan gets a weak looking pin. lol


Do you remember when Omega vs. Danielson ended in a draw? I remember…


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

This match eats dick.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Hella long 10 count


It has been so long since a ref in AEW practiced counting, it was slow to come back.


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

bdon said:


> Exactly. It isn’t wrestling. Punk breaking Kayfabe is not a good promo.


But it was considered a “pipe bomb” when he did it on Raw? Lol give me a break


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Danielson meditating in picture-in-picture


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> 3rd place of The Shield? Idk about that, sure Jon Moxley is 2nd to Seth Rollins but he is at least better than Boreman. 😂


Moxley is 4th place in The Shield after Angle


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Geeee said:


> Danielson meditating in picture-in-picture


This is awesome lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DrEagles said:


> But it was considered a “pipe bomb” when he did it on Raw? Lol give me a break


Doesn't work because @bdon notoriously hates the WWE. Even then doing something once is different than doing it every other promo


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Yawn


----------



## Hell No (9 mo ago)

*haha let's go Bryan*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

One Shed said:


> It has been so long since a ref in AEW practiced counting, it was slow to come back.


Idk why they just go with a 20 count of no count


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Danielson’s way too generous for his own good. Just like Kenny.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Araragi said:


> Moxley is 4th place in The Shield after Angle


Just the fact that both Kurt Angle and Noseman were both better 3rd men than Boreman though 😂


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

That was the WORST picture in picture experience ever by far. Damn it we missed some great looking shit.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Garcia's promo have been pretty decent, but he's so bland looking in and out of the ring. There is nothing special about him. He still has a long road to go.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

It's a shame they went to a break during the meditation/striking stuff. Crowd was eating it up on the uninterrupted FITE stream. Garcia's chops are loud as hell.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This match is is in that weird

It's technically good, has all the ingredients of something good. But is kinda a meh watching.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

ma


Araragi said:


> Moxley is 4th place in The Shield after Angle


Make that 5th










No...wait..6th


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Did JR just say “nobody’s slapping their legs”? Ffs 😂


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

JR bringing up leg slapping... c'mon and we call it breaking kayfabe when Punk compares Mox to other guys that Punk has wrestled?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560065303131963392


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> This match is is in that weird
> 
> It's technically good, has all the ingredients of something good. But is kinda a meh watching.


Danielson's stuff is great. Garcia is meh.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

rich110991 said:


> Did JR just say “nobody’s slapping their legs”? Ffs 😂


Hahaha yes he did.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Holy shit, this rules. Brutal, violent, intense. Pro wrestling.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

RapShepard said:


> This match is is in that weird
> 
> It's technically good, has all the ingredients of something good. But is kinda a meh watching.


I'll tell you what's giving you that feeling.... it's Daniel Garcia. 🤫


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Great match, thank christ Bryan won.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The only thing that accomplished is it made Bryan look like a midcarder


----------



## Hell No (9 mo ago)

That match was my shit


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Here’s to you, García.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Araragi said:


> Danielson's stuff is great. Garcia is meh.





Ham and Egger said:


> I'll tell you what's giving you that feeling.... it's Daniel Garcia.


Yeah have to concur and let's be honest this isn't setting him on the path to stardom


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Good match
Bryan had to win, but they protected Garcia as much as they could. I’m willing to give Garcia a chance in future. Maybe he’ll be something big someday


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

What a match.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Fucking hell why are they putting Garcia over so fucking hard.

Of all people.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

In less than 1 year, AEW has established Daniel Garcia as the freaking man out of the rising young guys.

What a fucking match 👏 👏


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Bryan's theme reminds me of Elmer Fudd singing "Kill the wabbit!" in that one episode of Looney Tunes where he was the viking 😂


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Very good first hour from what I saw/read.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The Danielson/Garcia arc has me hooked.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Oh no Jericho vs Bryan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Jericho at All Out for the custody of Garcia.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Garcia is just ..so...boring. I have no idea what people see in him. He has no idea how to use expression and emotion in a match. I would not buy him if he was trying to upsell me with my dinner.

Remember when the Rock tried to pose and get Reigns cheers? Danielson was like "come on guys, why are you not cheering when I point to this dork?"


----------



## Hell No (9 mo ago)

Yuta now Garcia...Guys are getting elevated you gotta love it.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Looks like Jericho's seen another up and comer he can have a match with.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

García to the BCC. Coming soon.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Maybe they do a Yuta/Garcia double turn LOL


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Garcia on a Pole match at All Out.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

They already have no idea where they're going with Garcia. Hilarious


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Chris ‘Sebastian Bach’ Jericho


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

AEW loves folk being conflicted about which man they want to support


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

Surprised by all the Garcia hate. The dude is impressive. Give him more time to develop


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

One Shed said:


> Garcia is just ..so...boring. I have no idea what people see in him. He has no idea how to use expression and emotion in a match. I would not buy him if he was trying to upsell me with my dinner.
> 
> Remember when the Rock tried to pose and get Reigns cheers? Danielson was like "come on guys, why are you not cheering when I point to this dork?"



He knows holds and hits people for realsies. 


Don't you know that's all people want from pro wrestling now a days?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Swerve In Our Glory vs Street Profits 😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Hell of a first hour. Good way to follow up on last week's strong show.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I bet Swerve and Lee have Triple H’s number blocked until their contracts run out.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Is Adam Cole going to miss two straight Dynamite episodes


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Garcia 🔥


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah have to concur and let's be honest this isn't setting him on the path to stardom


I think this face turn and being under the tutelage of BCC will give him that edge he needs to stand out.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

One Shed said:


> Garcia is just ..so...boring. I have no idea what people see in him. He has no idea how to use expression and emotion in a match. I would not buy him if he was trying to upsell me with my dinner.
> 
> Remember when the Rock tried to pose and get Reigns cheers? Danielson was like "come on guys, why are you not cheering when I point to this dork?"


He's really solid with the chain stuff for his age. 

But he'd been better off 15 years ago when that was novel. When a lot of folk can chain wrestle and high fly, just that alone isn't enough anymore. Which is why I don't get the Dante hype


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

DrEagles said:


> Surprised by all the Garcia hate. The dude is impressive. Give him more time to develop


He's "impressive" in the ring. Great. He's one of a thousand. Beyond that he has zero uniqueness. No personality, no charisma, an unbelievably generic look.

He's great for people who love fake mat wrestling, shit for anyone who cares about literally every aspect of what makes a great pro wrestler.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Trophies said:


> I bet Swerve and Lee have Triple H’s number blocked until their contracts run out.


They are doing pretty good here actually!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DrEagles said:


> Surprised by all the Garcia hate. The dude is impressive. Give him more time to develop


That's fair, but you know you judge in real time. Maybe 3 years from now he gets the character part down


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

redban said:


> Is Adam Cole going to miss two straight Dynamite episodes


----------



## Hell No (9 mo ago)

DrEagles said:


> Surprised by all the Garcia hate. The dude is impressive. Give him more time to develop


Yeah I am willing to give him a chance he has impressed me so far...He's young and could get better.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

That first hour flew by.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Jericho kind of looks like Wes Brisco with that vest, Hawk Hogan 😂


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

RapShepard said:


> AEW loves folk being conflicted about which man they want to support


With the amount of factions they have on the roster, it's unfortunately a necessary trope they'll have to rely on for the foreseeable future.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> I think this face turn and being under the tutelage of BCC will give him that edge he needs to stand out.


I disagree only because it hasn't helped Yuta yet as far as character. That's what I think he's really missing. Wrestling he got it, but once he finds his hook that isn't "I wrestle well" I think he'll be set


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Great match, good conflicted post match angle.

I'm down.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Doesn't work because @bdon notoriously hates the WWE. Even then doing something once is different than doing it every other promo


Imagine if Kenny came out every week wrestling a blowup doll or 9-year old girl.

That’s the equivalent of breaking the 4th wall every time you speak. No wonder MJF outclassed him so goddamn badly in their feud.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> That's fair, but you know you judge in real time. Maybe 3 years from now he gets the character part down



He's still gonna look like a nerd and have no presence.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Moxley beating up Sandow 😂


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mox has had enough of this shit.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Fuck off, Mox.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> With the amount of factions they have on the roster, it's unfortunately a necessary trope they'll have to rely on for the foreseeable future.


I mean you not wrong. But shit it seems so constant lol.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Mox looks like he stinks of BO


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Mox: "Nobody bleeds without me!"


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Claudio vs Takeshita, Jericho vs Mox, Danielson vs Garcia. Some very high-end free TV matches involving the BCC in recent weeks.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

This 1st hour has been tremendous television btw


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Why are they doing this again?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Mox just saved this segment from losing 50% of the audience with Tony Neese.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Stop having these dorky secirity pigs holding back Moxley and Punk ffs, its looks rediculous 😂


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Moxley just needs to hook up with Wardlow to get rid of the ringside security.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

redban said:


> Is Adam Cole going to miss two straight Dynamite episodes


He didn't get in


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

They must be really confident that Punk will be cleared to wrestle by All Out. They have to do the match now; after all this buildup


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Boldgerg said:


> Why are they doing this again?


Keeping that rating high


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I appreciate the dedication to this house of the dragon gimmick by getting an actual Targaryen on security


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Keeping the world title program the main focus of the show is what they should be doing.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I like the idea but they both start to look like bitches being held back by nerds.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wait, they actually had their main event guys come back out and logically continue their feud vs just disappearing until next week?!?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Araxen said:


> Moxley just needs to hook up with Wardlow to get rid of the ringside security.


Who's Wardlow?

Oh... wasn't he the holder of that, er, what was it, TNT title? What's he doing these days? Also what happened to that title?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Honey Bucket said:


> Keeping the world title program the main focus of the show is what they should be doing.


Yep, handling it very well tonight.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Matt Menard kind looks like Matt Jackson.. is he the third Young Buck? 😂


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mox: so who’s next?
TK: Tony Neese. Why?
Mox: AHH FUCK THIS SHIT


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Steamboat can destroy everyone here easily.


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

You know what…Eric Bischoff kinda looks like Ricky Steamboat now


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Daddy Magic always cracks me up lol.

And Cool Hand looks goodt.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Eww its Miz! 😂


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> Imagine if Kenny came out every week wrestling a blowup doll or 9-year old girl.
> 
> That’s the equivalent of breaking the 4th wall every time you speak. No wonder MJF outclassed him so goddamn badly in their feud.


Yeah certain stuff needs to be doing very sparingly to remain cool and effective. I know you don't watch the WWE, but Reigns has a spot where he'll spear folk through the barricade. First time he did it 7 years ago it was great. But now somebody gets speared through the barricade at least twice a month it's worthless.


RainmakerV2 said:


> He's still gonna look like a nerd and have no presence.


You never know maybe it clicks for him. Who'd have thought Bryan would be such a personality back in the day. Not saying he will be Bryan of course.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Jericho called him Dragon (with emphasis), and they had Bryan high five Steamboat earlier. They’re foreshadowing Bryan vs Jericho


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Varsity Blondes is pretty much just Blake and Murphy, they even had a Alexa Bliss 😂


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Steamboat slapped Parker on his tit. Lol


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Goodie little two shoes Steamboat


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

Has Grif Garison checked out or does he always look like he’s bored and walking through the motions?


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Pillman looks in great shape.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

It's pretty bad when your sent out to job to the Assboys. Reinvent yourself Pillman!!!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Pillman heel turn incoming.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

A squash good shit lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow, the Varsity Blondes got SQUASHED like scrubs 😂 😂


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Jobbers match? Odd


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Moxley all like "screw you Sandow!" 😂


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Matt Menard kind looks like Matt Jackson.. is he the third Young Buck? 😂


He reminds me of this kid from “Mighty Ducks”


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Thank you. NO ONE wanted to see that go through a commercial break.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Varsity Blondes have been absolutely buried lately. They must be splitting soon.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Thank goodness this boring shit ended quickly.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Love how Billy's wearing a Yellowstone hat, great show.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

RIP Varsity Blondes


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> Wow, the Varsity Blondes got SQUASHED like scrubs 😂 😂


They are even scrubs just like Blake and Murphy! 😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

They do way too much with this Stokely BS. He’s all over the damn show trying to recruit everyone


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Good shit


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

OH SHIT

ELDERLY ABUSE


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

I missed the first hour. How’s the show been so far?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Pillman Jr's career LOL


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

STOKELY

STOKELY


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

SONS ON FATHER ABUSE!!!

I REPEAT; SONS ON FATHER ABUSE!!!!!!


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

What in da ass is this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ass Boys found the man they want to be with lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Stokley got them pockets lined.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Good Bunny said:


> I missed the first hour. How’s the show been so far?


Excellent first hour.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Good Bunny said:


> I missed the first hour. How’s the show been so far?


Good


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

So the Stokely group right now seems to be Ethan Page, the Gunns and Lee Moriarty.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Billy should give his brother Bart a call and take those two boys to the woodshed.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So Billy betrayed The Acclaimed, yet they're instantly out there to help him when he got betrayed? why? Stupid as fuck, that dumb ass scissor me daddy thing is so fucking dumb and the only reason they paired them back up.


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

SCISSOR ME DADDY ASS IS BACK


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Why are The Acclaimed rescuing Billy Gunn?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

We definitely need a Stone Age Outlaws reunion.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Billy ditched his kids for the more over team lmao


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow, that is the best scissoring that I've ever seen on national television.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

We need the new age outlaws to come put these backstabbing fuckers to bed.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

"They took out their father."


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Scissoring is best for business.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

DrEagles said:


> SCISSOR ME DADDY ASS IS BACK




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560070220634619905


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> "They took out their father."













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Stokely is spreading himself too thin by recruiting all these jobbers. It also makes him managing Jade much less special.*


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Loooooooool Wardlow _and_ FTR are _both_ being wasted in some fucking shitty, pointless trios match at All Out?

What a fucking complete and utter shambles. They've fumbled Wardlow so hard it's beyond comprehension.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

I liked how Punk and Mox showed up later on in the show as well.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

This booking is so fucking dumb, Billy betrayed The Acclaimed, his sons jumped them, and Billy gets betrayed and they come out instantly to help him, makes zero fucking sense.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560070519357116419


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

He's just been turned on and beaten up by his own sons, now he's doing comedy hand symbols with two guys he betrayed a few weeks ago, walking out hugging them and smiling?! WTF???


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Stokely is spreading himself too thin by recruiting all these jobbers. It also makes him managing Jade much less special.*


A hustler got hustle. But must say he's doing Matt's gimmick better than Matt.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This segment has taken many twist turns!!! Ass Boys turn on their father, beat him down, and then Acclaimed come out ask him get scissored right after he got attacked by his sons. A little too much happened but it set up a lot of shit in a short amount of time.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

This is being a freaking good Dynamite


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Probably a good time to take Billy off TV and let him do his coaching. The Acclaimed don't really need him and his boys are with Stokely.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

It doesn't make any logical sense to put Billy Gunn with the Ass Boys but they must've sold a lot of those Scissor Me, Daddy Ass t-shirts


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> I disagree only because it hasn't helped Yuta yet as far as character. That's what I think he's really missing. Wrestling he got it, but once he finds his hook that isn't "I wrestle well" I think he'll be set


Agree, that's why the alliance with Jericho and getting weekly experience with character heavy promos and sports entertainery stuff is good for Garcia.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Catalanotto said:


> We need the new age outlaws to come put these backstabbing fuckers to bed.


New Age Outlaws should bring back their shooting on shitty WWE is gimmick back if they come back 😂


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

They cooled Wardlow off badly.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The XL 2 said:


> They cooled Wardlow off badly.


Complete fucking idiots.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

IronMan8 said:


> Agree, that's why the alliance with Jericho and getting weekly experience with character heavy promos and sports entertainery stuff is good for Garcia.


I'm sour on Jericho, so you not wrong but I'm so over Jericho character wise. But yeah definitely gives him more room to test character beyond "I'll fuck you up"


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Pac with his vacation to the US


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Nothing Finer said:


> He's just been turned on and beaten up by his own sons, now he's doing comedy hand symbols with two guys he betrayed a few weeks ago, walking out hugging them and smiling?! WTF???


Booker of the year folks.....

Its like Nitro all over again, random face and heel turns no rhyme or reason, nothing making any sense, random brawls after every match....


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> This booking is so fucking dumb, Billy betrayed The Acclaimed, his sons jumped them, and Billy gets betrayed and they come out instantly to help him, makes zero fucking sense.


Would of rather seen Angelina Love and Velvet Sky back Billy Gunn up since he was once a member of the beautiful people 😂


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

ProjectGargano said:


> This is being a freaking good Dynamite


The advantage of having all your main guys back


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

PAC [emoji119][emoji119][emoji119]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Surprised they haven't given Pac a Battle of the Bastards gimmick match.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Pac still exists!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> A hustler got hustle. But must say he's doing Matt's gimmick better than Matt.


*More like he's repeating Matt's mistakes. Matt was supposed to elevate Private Party, but ended up burying them with a bunch of other jobbers. *


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

What's the timer on mentioning wives or dead dads


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Death Triangle (Pac/Lucha Bros) vs United Empire (Will Ospreay/Aussie Open) is going to be a fucking AWESOME 6-tag match next week.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

One Shed said:


> Garcia is just ..so...boring. I have no idea what people see in him. He has no idea how to use expression and emotion in a match. I would not buy him if he was trying to upsell me with my dinner.
> 
> Remember when the Rock tried to pose and get Reigns cheers? Danielson was like "come on guys, why are you not cheering when I point to this dork?"


Hey, enough with the Daniel Garcia / Roman Reigns comparisons you keep pushing, give the kid time to grow!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The XL 2 said:


> They cooled Wardlow off badly.


Wardlow...Wardlow...I think I vaguely remember that guy.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

The first six man tag I can't wait to happen. That should be a good one!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Nothing Finer said:


> He's just been turned on and beaten up by his own sons, now he's doing comedy hand symbols with two guys he betrayed a few weeks ago, walking out hugging them and smiling?! WTF???


because conflicted


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jungle Boy is never gonna be a good promo, ever, stop letting this guy talk.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Head in a box? Kip??


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

'You must have had your head in a box.'

Interesting remark by PAC after he squared off with Boxhead Kip in RevPro. What if Kip finally jumps the rail and costs DT next week? He could learn SO much from Will and joining the United Empire.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@RapShepard *do you remember the disaster that was Paul Heyman managing Cesaro in 2014? That's what's going to happen with Stokely recruiting jobbers with Jade as his primary client.*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

How to fix Jack Perry: ditch the jungle boy tarzan shit and just have him be a cool kid just like the cool Dylan character his dad played from 90210.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Jungle Boy is meh


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I’d put Jungle Boy in my ass with Tarzan Boy playing in the background.

Let me go check his age first though before this post gets me jail time.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

One Shed said:


> Wardlow...Wardlow...I think I vaguely remember that guy.


I think he was the Alex Riley to that Burberry Miz guy they used to have.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> @RapShepard *do you remember the disaster that was Paul Heyman managing Cesaro in 2014? That's what's going to happen with Stokely recruiting jobbers with Jade as his primary client.*


Could happen. I'm surprised he got Ethan who can talk. Ethan just needs TV time and a push.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

God Jungle Boy is terrible.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This show has been a mess, with the exception of Punks great promo


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> I’d put Jungle Boy in my ass with Tarzan Boy playing in the background.
> 
> Let me go check his age first though before this post gets me jail time.


International waters has no rules


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Alright, 14 year age difference, that’s ok, he’s got hair on his balls.

#Safe


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Come on Jungle Boy.... call him a pussy again!


----------



## D Z (Nov 30, 2019)

Tony Khan was never very good. 

Can't wait for Wardlow and Riho and Varsity Blondes in WWE.

Jognny Reddit debuts tonight? And becomes the true ACE of AEW.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

What chants are so stupid


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> How to fix Jack Perry: ditch the jungle boy tarzan shit and just have him be a cool kid just like the cool Dylan character his dad played from 90210.


Yeah the Jungle Boy name is fucking dumb and sounds like a goofy gimmick from a wrestler in the 70's or something. He's gotta drop that dumb ass name and gimmick. How about honor your dad and use your real fucking name, just a thought.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

IT'S CHRISTIAN.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Will give credit to JB for improving. Keep it going.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Boldgerg said:


> Loooooooool Wardlow _and_ FTR are _both_ being wasted in some fucking shitty, pointless trios match at All Out?
> 
> What a fucking complete and utter shambles. They've fumbled Wardlow so hard it's beyond comprehension.


Lol you're surprised? He's not one of the chosen ones. He had his big run with MJF and now it's back to aimlessly floating around.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560072379581227011


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

ProjectGargano said:


> What chants are so stupid


What?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Chelsea said:


> IT'S CHRISTIAN.


I’d still let him bust a nut on me, and wouldn’t even get mad if he got some in my hair.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Charleston, West Virginia? Doesn’t Christian mean South Carolina


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

This has been a rock solid show to this point. Punk opens it up, then him and Mox get together. Then Garcia vs Bryan. An uninterrupted backstage Hobbs promo. A Steamboat backstage promo. A nice acclaimed/ass boys segment. Now this Cage/JB.


----------



## HoneyBee (5 mo ago)

Change Jungle Boy's entrance theme. Makes him seem like a wimpy face.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

JB is no longer jailbait. he;s a Jungle Man.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> I’d still let him bust a nut on me, and wouldn’t even get mad if he got some in my hair.


Would you make him wear a blue mask?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Christian called him "Jeff" 😂


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Catalanotto said:


> I’d still let him bust a nut on me, and wouldn’t even get mad if he got some in my hair.


Cat
Christian
Hannah


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> I’d put Jungle Boy in my ass with Tarzan Boy playing in the background.
> 
> Let me go check his age first though before this post gets me jail time.


Expectations









Reality


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

redban said:


> Charleston, West Virginia? Doesn’t Christian mean South Carolina


No, Charleston is the capital of West Virginia.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

One Shed said:


> Would you make him wear a blue mask?


If he wanted to, I wouldn’t turn him away. I’m ALL OUT


----------



## D Z (Nov 30, 2019)

Fuck PWG and fuck Chrikara


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Who are these fucking morons still doing the what chant on Christian? Fucking really?


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Jungle Boy always gives me that vibe of the failed third member of the Young Bucks that you never hear about.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Christian is such a scumbag trying to prey on Jungle Boys emotions. 😂😂😂


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Chelsea said:


> Cat
> Christian
> Hannah


I forgot about our friend @Hannah 18.

I don’t know if Christian has a big enough load for us all.

#KickOutHannah


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Luchasaurus conspicuous by his absence


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Wow. Christian and Jungle Boy are getting what chants and Jungle Boy was barely cheered during his solo.

Just like I said a few weeks ago, this feud is ice cold now. Christian's trying his best but Tony botched this one with that Luchasaurus turn.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Christian should shave Jungle Boy's head, would take away all his power.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

“I hate your guts you piece of crap!”


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

I can really believe this idea about the Bucks sabotaging FTR. 

First they turn face so they don't have to face them even when the crowd are literally begging for it and it makes all the sense in the world for it to happen, they even drop the belt to a clearly inferior team. Now FTR end up in a pointless Trios match against jobbers on the night the Bucks will almost certainly win the inaugural Trios Championship.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

HoneyBee said:


> Change Jungle Boy's entrance theme. Makes him seem like a wimpy face.


Tarzan Boy is a classic, how dare you.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Its common knowledge that Christian is terrible at selling the steel steps, just ask Scott Steiner 😂


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

redban said:


> Charleston, West Virginia? Doesn’t Christian mean South Carolina


Who gives a shit? That makes it even better! Lmao


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That got violent all of a sudden. The dinosaur will have the final say in their first match. I'm still leaning to a betrayal of Jungle Jack.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

This is turning into an episode of Jerry Springer


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I really liked that segment. JB has improved a lot and turtle neck Christian is great. A great, personal feud.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Christian should shave Jungle Boy's head, would take away all his power.


Yeah, but it'd also be doing him a favour as it'd make him look ever so slightly less ridiculous.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

scshaastin said:


> This is turning into an episode of Jerry Springer


Don’t get all the boys excited for tits.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

A "Jungle Boy" doesnt dress in street clothes 😂


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

JB can always revert to being a cocky heart throb heel if his current persona goes tits up.

Then use this as his theme:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jungle Boy really has improved his promo delivery and that's credit to him. I wonder if he goes over Christian? Probably Luchasaurus goes black again and turns on him.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

One Shed said:


> I really liked that segment. JB has improved a lot and turtle neck Christian is great. A great, personal feud.


Christian is elevating and bringing out the best in Jungle Boy. Looking forward to see how they'll book the match.


----------



## HoneyBee (5 mo ago)

Catalanotto said:


> Tarzan Boy is a classic, how dare you.


I'm sure it is but it doesn't fit as a wrestling entrance theme. Now that JB is transitioning into a badass they need to change it. 

I would say the same for Mox's theme as well, it doesn't fit his persona.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Wardlow looking like the piles of savoury dessert I’m going to eat later, fucking wow.

Power bomb me plz


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Pinnacle shoutout


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

It's official, Pinnacle never split up. MJF just got deposed.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Kilynn who ?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Wardlow dressed like an old man, cheap purple polo and gray trousers. Give the dude some style


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

HoneyBee said:


> I'm sure it is but it doesn't fit as a wrestling entrance theme. Now that JB is transitioning into a badass they need to change it.
> 
> I would say the same for Mox's theme as well, it doesn't fit his persona.


I will agree about Mox’s theme, it is absolutely horrible and sissy for a guy like him lol


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

No Britt this week. I am sad.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Not quite 930 but who's counting


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

TONI!!!!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Not quite 930 but who's counting


Not the refs.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Dax the Ax vs Jay Lethal is great


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> I forgot about our friend @Hannah 18.
> 
> I don’t know if Christian has a big enough load for us all.
> 
> #KickOutHannah


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Thunder Rosa backstage, like anyone gives a shit. Garbage reign.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Oh c'mon! Thats just Dakota Kai vs Dana Brooke again! 😂


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Toni Storm = best looking AEW female

don’t know that other girl she’s wrestling though


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Catalanotto said:


> Don’t get all the boys excited for tits.


It’s 9:30 so they will have to settle for Toni


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Honey Bucket said:


> JB can always revert to being a cocky heart throb heel if his current persona goes tits up.
> 
> Then use this as his theme:


I hadn’t heard that one in years.[emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

KiLynn is 2 inches taller than Jade. Must be one of the tallest women's wrestlers.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Did TK pick out of a hat on which women will occupy this time slot?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Araxen said:


> No Britt this week. I am sad.


No MJF Either 

Nice to see Storm getting some of that thickness back in them thighs


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Chelsea said:


> TONI!!!!


I think she looks better with short hair.

She’s no goddess Mandy, but, I’d let my undies slip for Toni.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

They definitely have the WWE "have person awkwardly stand to the side of a TV and turn their head uncomfortably to watch a match" thing down.


----------



## D Z (Nov 30, 2019)

Toni Storm looks like a man


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I was just about to change the channel when saw this jabroni come out but Storm pulled me back in. Storm is in phenomenal shape but I miss her thickness.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Kyling King? Is she related to Brodie King? 😂


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

I'd love to be Toni Storm's toilet. For just one night. That's all I need.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Toni’s opponent is so pale. With her red hair, lanky build, height - she looking like:


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Kyling King sounds like a Klingon name.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

D Z said:


> Toni Storm looks like a man



Wut


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Toni Storm looks like Dana Brooke 😂


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Kenny prefers pussy


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

D Z said:


> Toni Storm looks like a man


You said that with your dick out, brother.


----------



## H4L (Dec 22, 2009)

D Z said:


> Toni Storm looks like a man


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Catalanotto said:


> Kyling King sounds like a Klingon name.


The King part though! Is she related to Brodie King? 😂


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Did TK order Gigi Dolin on Wish.com?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Toni Storm looks like Dana Brooke 😂


she looks much younger and fresher than Dana Brooke


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Yeah, I'm gonna walk my dog and go for a smoke.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm surprised more people don't remember Kilynn King. She actually has a lot of potential.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

One Shed said:


> They definitely have the WWE "have person awkwardly stand to the side of a TV and turn your head uncomfortably to watch a match" thing down.


Which is funny because they mocked it when Dynamite first began lol.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Whats the main event?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Dana Brooke looks like her face will melt in the sun.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

‘Toni Storm looks like a man’
‘Toni Storm looks like Dana Brooke’

Some people need to wipe the shit out of their eyes.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Ugh.. fuck Kylinn King.


redban said:


> Toni’s opponent is so pale. With her red hair, lanky build, height - she looking like:


At least she'd have a look.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

If Toni Storm looks like a man, then I'm 100% straight


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> I'm surprised more people don't remember Kilynn King. She actually has a lot of potential.


She looks okay. Has potential. She needs more mic time.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Honey Bucket said:


> ‘Toni Storm looks like a man’
> ‘Toni Storm looks like Dana Brooke’
> 
> Some people need to wipe the shit out of their eyes.


Dana has had a few faces so she might look like one.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Are we ever going to just stop pretending that women's wrestling is actually any good?

I know it's 2022 and we have to pat everyone on the back and pretend everyone is great, but fucking come on...


----------



## HoneyBee (5 mo ago)

WrestleFAQ said:


> I'd love to be Toni Storm's toilet. For just one night. That's all I need.


Shit and all?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> Dana Brooke looks like her face will melt in the sun.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Araragi said:


> Did TK order Gigi Dolin on Wish.com?


Using that frequent shopper discount.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Dakota Kai's match was better than this garbage 👎🏻 and that was just squashing Dana Brooke 😂


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Thunder Borsa should drop the belt to Toni.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Thunder Rosa has had perhaps one of the worst womens title reigns of all time, holy fuck is she terrible. Stephanie McMahon had a more entertaining reign as WWF Womens champion back in the day.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

WrestleFAQ said:


> I'd love to be Toni Storm's toilet. For just one night. That's all I need.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Toni can sweet cheek music my face.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Good god that arse cheek whiplash move looks like it could kill.

Most people here would still take it.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Toni forgot to sunburn her armpits.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Wtf was the point of that.


----------



## D Z (Nov 30, 2019)

Dumpy midget legs and no tits Toni. And she frauded her ass.

Yuckola.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Random girl from Dark brought on TV with no build, dead crowd, 9:30 time slot. Business as usual.*


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Rather than putting Sonny Kiss back on TV could they not have, you know... released he/her/them/it?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh Jesus Christ these dorks


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Liv Morgan vs Bianca Belair next week 😂


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

D Z said:


> Dumpy midget legs and no tits Toni. And she frauded her ass.
> 
> Yuckola.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Wtf was the point of that.


Moreover, there's really no point to doing Thunder Rosa vs Toni Storm 1v1 with no heat again


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Boldgerg said:


> Are we ever going to just stop pretending that women's wrestling is actually any good?
> 
> I know it's 2022 and we have to pat everyone on the back and pretend everyone is great, but fucking come on...


There's a lot of dogshit men's wrestling. 

Some women's wrestling is fucking awesome, there's also a lot of middling crap.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

... what?????


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Araxen said:


> View attachment 130777


How the hell did you get a picture of me?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Boldgerg said:


> Rather than putting Sonny Kiss back on TV could they not have, you know... released he/her/them/it?


Sonny Kiss vs OC main event for Dynamite. LOL


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Rosa Storm again? Oh jeez


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Wait what, next Wednesday Punk vs Moxley ??


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Well obviously there will be fuckery


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Boldgerg said:


> Are we ever going to just stop pretending that women's wrestling is actually any good?
> 
> I know it's 2022 and we have to pat everyone on the back and pretend everyone is great, but fucking come on...


It is good. It's just there isn't enough high level talent to be good all the time.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

KEEEEEEEEEEENNNYYYY!!!!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Punk vs Mox next week. Whaaaat???


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## D Z (Nov 30, 2019)

Araxen said:


> View attachment 130777


Nah thats u


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Geeee said:


> Moreover, there's really no point to doing Thunder Rosa vs Toni Storm 1v1 with no heat again


obviously something will happen. Someone will turn heel or interfere or debut


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh shit


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WAIT, what the fuck. So it's not the ALL OUT main event with Punk and Moxley? Weird lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol fucking trios belts is so fucking stupid, as if this company needed more belts. Are they even any trios teams other than the ones in this match right now?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Too bad, too many people have a belt in AEW. I've lost count there's too many belts.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Well, I was already pulling for Toni but i am def. going to now. Rosa needs to go down.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Dragon Lee 😍😍😍


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

They should do a triple threat at All Out. Mox/Punk/Hangman.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> WAIT, what the fuck. So it's not the ALL OUT main event with Punk and Moxley? Weird lol


Has to be their second ever DQ to escalate things.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

What reason could they have for not waiting for the PPV ?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Title unification NEXT WEEK!? 🥵🥵🥵


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Odds on an MJF run in next week?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Did JR just say Godsmack? 😂 Godsmack is cool!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I hope by the end of the show, Steamboat destroys someone.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What are the odds Kenny Omega is NOT the partner? 10 percent?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The announcers acting clueless as to who their partner is is so fucking dumb, as if we don't know....


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Trophies said:


> They should do a triple threat at All Out. Mox/Punk/Hangman.



No. Hangman needs to stay far the fuck away from the title.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Trophies said:


> They should do a triple threat at All Out. Mox/Punk/Hangman.


hangman is tied up with the trios title: he’s gonna be in some guys’ corner or something


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Matt trying to not make a geeky face.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Will Hangman be the mystery man?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Let's go... Young Bucks....😔*


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

I'M SO HAPPY KENNY IS BACK!!!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Justin Robets looks like Austin Theory 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

THE GOAT IS BACK!!!!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

LETS GOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

THE BEST BOUT MACHINE IS FUCKING BACK!!!!!

FUCK YES TO KENNY OMEGA!!!!!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

KENNY BY GOD OMEGAAAAA


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

There you go Bucks you get to play with your buddy again and act like idiots, don't worry you aint gotta put FTR over, ya know the better team.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

And in a surprise to absolutely no one


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Its Kenny Omega!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The announcement of this is kinda cringe.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay this is cringe as fuck. Too much talking.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kenny BAH GAWD Omega!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I JUST FUCKJN DIED


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I can't believe it's not Mei Suruga.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> The announcement of this is kinda cringe.


Everything anyone in that group is involved in is nothing but cringe.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Fuck YES


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

THAT POP!!!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol why the fuck is Don Callis still with him as a face?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Kenny … let’s hope he didn’t lose too much weight


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

And immediately it’s fuck Kenny Omega because of course he’s accompanied by Callis and Nakazawa. These guys man..


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

YES CALLIS IS BACK TOO


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Good shit, hate it had to be in a stupid trios match. Should be setting up for him and Punk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Don Callis a face? MEH


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Kenny…


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wasn't Kenny a heel last?


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

The GOAT is back!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Not a crazy big pop, but good reaction nonetheless. Hopefully a good main event to come.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Don Callis is the best. Dynamite already feels better with him back.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

He high five’d some fans . He’s definitely a face now


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Wtf is he wearing


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kenny Bi God Omega


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Recess can officially begin now.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

KENNY OMEGA IS BACK!! 😀


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Kenny has a fine ass. Fit for my hands.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

He still has a brace?


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

I thought the announcement was good, certainly got the right reaction. Sad to see him accompanied by these fucking pricks though. Does this mean the bald idiots are going to be intervening in every match he has going forward?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*THE MUTHAFUCKIN CLEANER IS BACK!!!







*


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I fucking love Callis.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Omega is obviously wearing that for the big nWo shirt reveal later on.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The return of the Wrestling God, Kenny Omega! He's looks a lot smaller than before.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is Omega wrestling in a t shirt? seriously?


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

They should of saved Kenny for the PPV in my opinion


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Kenny had a fuckton of surgery and rehab. It wouldn't surprise me if he's still not 100% but he can pick his spots in a trio.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Finally…


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

WHOA, a TAG!


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Still a chance for an Adam Cole appearance. He’s involved in this trio stuff with Bucks. He might show up to attack Omega at the end


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Odds Omega's team loses?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Callis probably turning on Kenny and siding with Bay Bay unfortunately


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> Finally…
> View attachment 130780


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

redban said:


> Still a chance for an Adam Cole appearance. He’s involved in this trio stuff with Bucks. He might show up to attack Omega at the end


Plz god

I miss bay bay


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So what trios teams do we have exactly? i can't recall hardly any trios matches on Dynamite, they just gonna start throwing guys together to make a division so The Bucks can play with their buddy and avoid FTR?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kenny needs to retire that spot entirely. It did make for a good Botchamania moment. 🤣


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560079484031799296


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

redban said:


> Still a chance for an Adam Cole appearance. He’s involved in this trio stuff with Bucks. He might show up to attack Omega at the end


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Why do the other tag team just stand on the apron picking their asses watching while The Elite do these choreographed 3 on 1 moves?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Admit it @One Shed. You're happy to see TWINKLETOES too!*


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

I rather have him in the World Championship angle instead of a trio


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Ospreay and Kenny in the same building next week. What can go wrong?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Admit it @One Shed. You're happy to see TWINKLETOES too!*


True, I have not had much sleep this week. This should help.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> So what trios teams do we have exactly? i can't recall hardly any trios matches on Dynamite, they just gonna start throwing guys together to make a division so The Bucks can play with their buddy and avoid FTR?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Screw Charlotte Flair's bitch, get em Kenny! Bury Andrade and send him back to the dump he came from!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


>


Here come Undisputed


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Kenny definitely not 100%. Mostly just brawling


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Kenny thrown into the babyface in peril role is interesting. It's like he wants to test his body's condition here.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Trios belts tournament > boring womens tag belts tournament


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Did Kenny knock himself out?


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

A lot of time left.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Knox just standing there looking slightly concerned.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

First time in a while I turned the channel on AEW Dynamite. Then I see those multi-men multi suplexes. Alright, I'm gone again.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Imagine Kenny has a Bullet Club shirt under that compression shirt. Did he ever watch back his match with Hangman where the Bucks let him lose?


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Wolf Mark said:


> First time in a while I turned the channel on AEW Dynamite. Then I see those multi-men multi suplexes. Alright, I'm gone again.


That northern lights suplex sequence was ridiculous. Didn't realize I tuned in to watch Cirque de Solei


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

That they’re hyping Moxley vs Punk for real = hints that they’re really going through with it. Maybe they don’t want to have 2 world titles on the show at the same time, so they want to get one belt out of sight asap?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Excalibur just called Rush "Bruce" 😂 

"BRUUUUUUUUUUUUUCE🤪" 🤣


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

redban said:


> That they’re hyping Moxley vs Punk for real = hints that they’re really going through with it. Maybe they don’t want to have 2 world titles on the show at the same time, so they want to get one belt out of sight asap?


Have to think next week is the week MJF finally shows up again. It just all seems odd.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

redban said:


> That they’re hyping Moxley vs Punk for real = hints that they’re really going through with it. Maybe they don’t want to have 2 world titles on the show at the same time, so they want to get one belt out of sight asap?


It almost certainly ends in fuckery.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

redban said:


> That they’re hyping Moxley vs Punk for real = hints that they’re really going through with it. Maybe they don’t want to have 2 world titles on the show at the same time, so they want to get one belt out of sight asap?


It's got to be either a non-finish or to set up something with MJF, maybe Hangman. There's only one more Dynamite after next week, there's no time to set anything else up.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

redban said:


> That they’re hyping Moxley vs Punk for real = hints that they’re really going through with it. Maybe they don’t want to have 2 world titles on the show at the same time, so they want to get one belt out of sight asap?


I think it will be a no decision with the rematch at All Out.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Dr. Jones said:


> That northern lights suplex sequence was ridiculous. Didn't realize I tuned in to watch Cirque de Solei


The performers on Cirque du Soleil are much more creative.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Imagine Kenny has a Bullet Club shirt under that compression shirt. Did he ever watch back his match with Hangman where the Bucks let him lose?


Why not just still be the Bullet Club? The forbidden door is wide open to do so!

Except for Finn Balor and AJ Styles though unfortunately because Noseman has to hoard wrestlers under stupid long term contracts without the freedom to step through forbidden doors to wrestle freely.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> I think it will be a no decision with the rematch at All Out.


It's almost a certainty.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Why does Kenny has a shirt on


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*























*


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I GOT A PHONE CALL JUST AS KENNY CAME OUT

I VERIFIED NO ONE DIED AND HUNG UP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If Mox/Punk opens next week, you'll know something is up. If it headlines then wow, anything could happen. AEW does not do DQ and countout main events. We could have a heel turn, an MJF return, or just a clean winner and something else planned for All Out... that seems risky as Mox vs Punk sounds like a good match for buyrates.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Andrade is absolutely incredible at finding new ways to make things boring.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

This is


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Kenny Omega is the magic AEW has been missing


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hahahahahaha such bad choreography. And ref just watches it all.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I need Naito to get into AEW and show these geeks how to really be TRANQUILO.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Dragon Lee looks like Rey Mysterio 😂


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

F Kenny Omega 08/17/2022


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

That's a lawsuit...but that dive was awesome


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Underwear Mysterio 😂


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Feel like this is an angle that's Omega is not 100%. Might be a little true but they're working this I think.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Yep, Dragon Lee wants that contract.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I guess The Bucks are dead somewhere.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

OK that flip was nice by Andrade


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Damn. That was real close to a major screw up, and a major lawsuit.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Pretty good match, and im not usually into these cluster tag matches


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Somebody get that parent Stephen P. New's number. They are in West Virginia so he is probably in the audience heh.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Andrade needs to teach his wife how to moonsault.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Andrade, "Bruce" and Underwear Mysterio.. Noseman can have all these worthless jobbers 😂


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Nobody in this match even knows whos the legal man


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

3venflow said:


> Yep, Dragon Lee wants that contract.


Why? He'd just be another guy working Dynamite once a month when Khan needs a spot fest to fill time. Now if they had an actual juniors division with a title, then yeah, absolutely. Sign him and make him the champ.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

9:59 PM . No time for Adam Cole in post match


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Shocker......


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Kenny 😍😍😍


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Kenny and Lee having a moment in the ring.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

redban said:


> 9:59 PM . No time for Adam Cole in post match


thats a shame


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sloppy one winged angel...Omega saying sorry about that lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol wtf was that dumb ending? Andrade attacks Dragon lee, his masks flies off and "Good night everyone!". Tony had to fit his afterbirth in there.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

They have no idea how to end a show lmao wtf


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Kenny Omega showing respect to Dragon Lee


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol wtf was that dumb ending? Andrade attacks Dragon lee, his masks flies off and "Good night everyone!".


Gotta make sure the shitty robot battle show starts on time


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

[emoji2367] turn on his brother before with no time left. And his mask comes off. Everything around Andrade just goes to shit


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

lol lets attack the teammate then go off air straight away.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Dragon Lee is better as a babyface but I hope that doesn't mean he was a one shot.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

They ended too soon, about 30 more seconds was needed


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

They just had 2 TREMENDOUS matches in 1 NIGHT here!!!

Unsurprisingly, Bryan Danielson and Kenny Omega were part of both matches respectively 👏 👏


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I never realized he used Jose as a second launch. That is incredible


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Truly a great show. Love that Kenny is back.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The camera man misses the manager doing the thumbs up thumbs down thing.

Andrade DDT's him and his mask flies off and the manager tries to cover him up.

brilliant.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Hopefully MJF returns too.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Punk and Omega back. Now all we need is MJF.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Pretty sure Kenny gave Lee some props for making him look like a million bucks. 

Omega is giving us a masterclass in selling. This guy is looking haggard and I wonder if this is the longterm story he'll be going with throughout the tournament.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*AEW really can't leave well enough alone. There always has to be some post-match fuckery.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I now want Kenny to wrestle in that jerry Seinfeld white puffy shirt next week.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol wtf was that dumb ending? Andrade attacks Dragon lee, his masks flies off and "Good night everyone!". Tony had to fit his afterbirth in there.


So goofy, like we've seen Dragon Lee once on AEW TV. They already had a family member turn, why did there need to be another


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

To go work for Vince would of been fine but I highly wouldnt reccomend MJF to go work for Noseman seeing that Noseman is just a workrate mark.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

La Parka said:


> The camera man misses the manager doing the thumbs up thumbs down thing.
> 
> Andrade DDT's him and his mask flies off and the manager tries to cover him up.
> 
> brilliant.


I think the mask thing was intentional as they showed him untying it at the back, but yeah the rest…a fucking mess tbh.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Whoanma said:


>













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

redban said:


> They ended too soon, about 30 more seconds was needed



Yeah instead of ending the match 2 or 3 min early to properly finish the show ending angle everyone HAS GOTTA GET THEIR SHIT IN lol


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Great show


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

That may be the best Dynamite I have seen. Two MOY contenders AND possible segment of the year. Holy hell what a show.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Probably just trying to buttpull an Andrade vs Dragon Lee match for the PPV


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Great show! So great to see Kenny Omega back!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

MEMS said:


> That may be the best Dynamite I have seen. Two MOY contenders AND possible segment of the year. Holy hell what a show.



Segment of the year? What segment?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Tonight’s Dynamite was


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

MEMS said:


> That may be the best Dynamite I have seen. Two MOY contenders AND possible segment of the year. Holy hell what a show.


Lol. Nowhere near.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

That feeling when Omega is back[emoji146]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

They needed an extra 30 seconds to a minute to close the show, but man, another fantastic 2 hours of dynamite


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I enjoyed this show mucho. Omega brought some energy back and I like Punk/Mox and even Danielson/Garcia and the intrigue of what happens with the JAS


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I loved that show. The multi-segment Punk vs Mox brawls that were so out of character for the regimented AEW, forcing TK to run their title match next week. An absolute high-end war between Danielson and Garcia. Midcard storyline advancement with the Ass Boys and Christian/JB. And the return of Kenny BY GOD Omega in a sweet main event. Why couldn't they overrun the aftermath though, which I'm guessing saw the Elite save Dragon Lee? They've gone overtime plenty of late.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560084511819456516


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


True pant shitting moment there


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

FrankenTodd said:


> That feeling when Omega is back[emoji146]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly. Tony felt it as well.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

somerandomfan said:


> Andrade needs to teach his wife how to moonsault.


I'm sure they do that in bed


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Good show as usual. Still VERY formulaic. Show starts with long bloody match. Multiple attempts at pipe bombs. Goofy six man tag action. Women's match thrown in at the hour and a half mark. Tony needs to switch he things up a little bit. But the shows are still entertaining


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Great Dynamite. First hour was fire, amazing segment between Mox/Punk and the Bryan/Garcia match was awesome. Second hour was great as well, though didn't think the 6-man was all that good. It was alright. 

Next week with Punk/Moxley looks insane. They're rushing it, which to me means one of two things:

1. Moxley is beating Punk, and then Punk beats Moxley for the belt back in Chicago.

2. MJF is returning next week.

I'm good with either.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

I really didn't miss Kenny in a worthless garbage multi men extravaganza.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm freaking *ECSTATIC* that both of the top wrestling promotions in the United States are delivering a good wrestling product lately on TV.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Overall, it was a great show. The only downside as usual was the women's segment and the post match shenanigans.*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

P Thriller said:


> Good show as usual. Still VERY formulaic. Show starts with long bloody match.


??? Did you miss the first 10+ minutes? It started with the world champion and interim world champion on the mic.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Overall, it was a great show. The only downside as usual was the women's segment and the post match shenanigans.*


Agreed on both points.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *AEW really can't leave well enough alone. There always has to be some post-match fuckery.*


Seriously, its ridiculous, they had like 10 seconds left and had to rush a quick brawl/betrayal, there was zero point in that.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> I'm freaking *ECSTATIC* that both of the top wrestling promotions in the United States are delivering a good wrestling product lately on TV.


Both top wrestling promotions should deliver a good wrestling product!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Ham and Egger said:


> Pretty sure Kenny gave Lee some props for making him look like a million bucks.
> 
> Omega is giving us a masterclass in selling. This guy is looking haggard and I wonder if this is the longterm story he'll be going with throughout the tournament.


Kenny is going with an Old Man Logan story. I like it. Let’s see where it goes.


3venflow said:


> I loved that show. The multi-segment Punk vs Mox brawls that were so out of character for the regimented AEW, forcing TK to run their title match next week. An absolute high-end war between Danielson and Garcia. Midcard storyline advancement with the Ass Boys and Christian/JB. And the return of Kenny BY GOD Omega in a sweet main event. Why couldn't they overrun the aftermath though, which I'm guessing saw the Elite save Dragon Lee? They've gone overtime plenty of late.


I’m stuck at work, but I can confirm the Elite made the save. My brother is at the show and said it was mostly a nothing after that.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Andrade working most of that match w one dead arm


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Kenny is too meticulous to come back before he’s totally ready. The brace and shirt, commentary hammering his missteps… this is storytelling 101. Chekhov’s gun.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

La Faccion turning on Dragon Lee still has me scratching my head. Firstly, the timing since they should have just let Kenny's return win soak in. They could've carried that over to Rampage or next week. Secondly, AEW being a faction promotion so I thought La Faccion would have a third, and a flashy guy like Dragon Lee adds some pure high flying entertainment.

Dunno where get go with this. Rush and Dragon Lee DO have another brother, Dralistico, who they could always bring in and do Brother/Brother vs Brother/Andrade. Or maybe Dragon Lee will just disappear and the whole idea is to show how ruthless Rush is, stabbing his real life brother in the back.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

“Ring Rusty” Kenny >>>> 80% of the roster


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Tell it like it is said:


> “Ring Rusty” Kenny >>>> 80% of the roster


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Loved the Punk/Mox stuff, Bryan Vs. Garcia was the high quality wrestling match, and it was great to see Kenny return. 

Overall, a great episode.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

This is all story stuff. I’m getting details right now on a post-show send off Kenny gave to the crowd.

Needless to say, AEW is still his, even if he lets the Rejects crash on his couch every now and then.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Tell it like it is said:


> Kenny is too meticulous to come back before he’s totally ready. The brace and shirt, commentary hammering his missteps… this is storytelling 101. Chekhov’s gun.


Thats why put Kenny tagged with the Bucks though.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Austin Theory in a wig is All Elite.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The past 48-50 hours has honestly had some of the best wrestling I've seen in multiple companies in such a short period of time.

Raw was a great show this week (with Bobby Lashley vs AJ Styles, Austin Theory vs Dolph Ziggler, and Drew McIntyre vs Kevin Owens + their pre-match promos being the main highlights).

The last couple of NJPW G1 events had both of the semi-finals match-ups (which I won't spoil here  ), SANADA vs Tomohiro Ishii, El Phantasmo vs Shingo Takagi, and Tama Tonga vs Jay White.

Tonight had tremendous bangers with the 2 out of 3 Falls match with Bryan Danielson vs Daniel Garcia, and La Faccion Ingobernable vs The Elite (along with an excellent 1st hour too.)

Even NXT 2.0 - Heatwave last night was much better than usual (and it had consistently good wrestling too) with the NXT UK names being a pretty good addition.

Hopefully, all 3 promotions continue to keep up this good momentum/streak going


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

omega ruined the show....cant stand those cringey orgasmic facial expresson he does...it is the second most pathetic thing in aew only behind the size of adam coles arms and legs. main event was a train wreck.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Joe Gill said:


> omega ruined the show....cant stand those cringey orgasmic facial expresson he does...it is the second most pathetic thing in aew only behind the size of adam coles arms and legs. main event was a train wreck.


Yeah Omega looked awful, botching everything, wearing a clunky weird long sleeve shirt, looking like he came back way too early.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah Omega looked awful, botching everything, wearing a clunky weird long sleeve shirt, looking like he came back way too early.


It's a work, bro! 🤣

I don't wanna hear shit from anyone saying that Kenny isn't a great storyteller or a great seller. There were multiple points in the match where I thought he was genuinely out of his depth but looking at the totality of it... this is the story Omega wants to tell. Fucking brilliant. 👏👏👏


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ham and Egger said:


> It's a work, bro! 🤣
> 
> I don't wanna hear shit from anyone saying that Kenny isn't a great storyteller or a great seller. There were multiple points in the match where I thought he was genuinely out of his depth but looking at the totality of it... this is the story Omega wants to tell. Fucking brilliant. 👏👏👏


Yeah ok Russo, we'll see, not sure why he'd come back pretending to be hurt and not 100% and botching shit, but ok.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah ok Russo, we'll see, not sure why he'd come back pretending to be hurt and not 100% and botching shit, but ok.


The commentary made note of all the injures and surgeries he had and noted on all his missteps. I think it's better to have him as this liability rather than him being 100% and doing all his shit crisp. There's more longevity in him playing off that he's rusty and needs to find his groove back. It'll make for him being a better sympathetic babyface.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah ok Russo, we'll see, not sure why he'd come back pretending to be hurt and not 100% and botching shit, but ok.


Same reason why Danielson was selling his head injury during the Garcia matches. It adds intrigue. The old workhorses are showing some wear and tear but will die on the sword before they leave via injury. 

Maybe let the stories play out before coming to rushed conclusions?


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

Ham and Egger said:


> The commentary made note of all the injures and surgeries he had and noted on all his missteps. I think it's better to have him as this liability rather than him being 100% and doing all his shit crisp. There's more longevity in him playing off that he's rusty and needs to find his groove back. It'll make for him being a better sympathetic babyface.


oh you mean like daniel bryan doing the exact same thing a few weeks ago when he lost to garcia?
omega/page/bucks have already proven they cant tell a proper story because they cant act worth shit and do ballet inbetween. it will be another pointless storyline that ends in a dud that only the marks will enjoy by having to fill in the blanks and pretending that what they are seeing looks authentic instead of a 10th grade high school play.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Joe Gill said:


> oh you mean like daniel bryan doing the exact same thing a few weeks ago when he lost to garcia?
> omega/page/bucks have already proven they cant tell a proper story because they cant act worth shit and do ballet inbetween. it will be another pointless storyline that ends in a dud that only the marks will enjoy by having to fill in the blanks and pretending that what they are seeing looks authentic instead of a 10th grade high school play.


It's not the exact same thing because Bryan lost and was "shelved". How is it a "pointless storyline" in telling that he's not 100%? He's putting more effort in his return than 90% of injury returns I've ever seen. He's told multiple great stories with Ibushi, Okada, Page, the Bucks, and Moxley. Just say you don't like his work. I'd love to know which wrestler you think is telling better stories in pro wrestling right now.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

^^ Jesus...

Anyway, show was awesome tonight, first hour in particular was one of the best they've done with a hot Punk/Moxley segment (and man snarky Punk rules), and an absolute war of a match between Danielson and Garcia. 6 man tag in the main event was also a great spotfest, and it'll be interesting how this thing with Kenny plays out. It was difficult to tell if he was selling so well or was just rusty, probably a bit of both honestly. 

*Positives*


Snarky Punk dropping some bombs, and Moxley firing right back. Whole segment was red hot and that is a program they need to invest more time into.
Good Hobbs promo
Garcia/Danielson was amazing. Brutal technical work, submissions, some vicious strikes from both and just an all out war overall. Somehow topped their last match, and Garcia questioning his JAS allegiance was great.
Jungle Boy and Christian was rock solid to continue their feud.
Acclaimed and DADDY ASS get to scissor again!
Great PAC promo for what should be another wild trios match.
Main event six man was an awesome spotfest (holy fuck Dragon Lee's dive)
Kenny's return was great, loved the gaudy, overdone entrance, and Kenny looked good although somewhat rusty.

*Negatives

*
Mox/Punk I think did a little too much brawling for my liking, they could have cut it off when it was hot, and I don't know if I would have had them come out again.
Toni and that other woman was merely okay, but the division felt like an afterthought tonight again.
Wardlow/FTR are better than feuding with Lethal and friends.
Ending of the show felt weird and rushed with Andrade and Rush attacking Dragon Lee.
Doing Punk/Mox next week, even with a fuck finish probably, feels incredibly rushed.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

Ham and Egger said:


> It's not the exact same thing because Bryan lost and was "shelved". How is it a "pointless storyline" in telling that he's not 100%? He's putting more effort in his return than 90% of injury returns I've ever seen. He's told multiple great stories with Ibushi, Okada, Page, the Bucks, and Moxley. Just say you don't like his work. I'd love to know which wrestler you think is telling better stories in pro wrestling right now.


unfortunately the art of storytelling is almost dead in modern wrestling....as far as aew... punk and mjf and maybe christian are the only 3 that do it at a high level. 
as far as omega.... forget about it....here he is allegedly faking rust and injuries in a big match... you would think then he would be both frustrated and focused to compensate for the mistakes....but nope....still making the goofy orgasm faces. 
How can anyone take omega seriously when every match he randomly stops wrestling to do his ultimate warrior pornstar impression?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Joe Gill said:


> unfortunately the art of storytelling is almost dead in modern wrestling....as far as aew... punk and mjf and maybe christian are the only 3 that do it at a high level.
> as far as omega.... forget about it....here he is allegedly faking rust and injuries in a big match... you would think then he would be both frustrated and focused to compensate for the mistakes....but nope....still making the goofy orgasm faces.
> How can anyone take omega seriously when every match he randomly stops wrestling to do his ultimate warrior pornstar impression?


So really you're just a fan of his facials. I can agree that they can be a bit comical at times but it never bothered me or detracted from any of his matches. To each their own. 🤷🏾‍♂️


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> So really you're just a fan of his facials. I can agree that they can be a bit comical at times but it never bothered me or detracted from any of his matches. To each their own. 🤷🏾‍♂️


Just ignore the trolls. Their sole intention is to elicit a reaction from actual fans who come here to talk about AEW.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

Ham and Egger said:


> So really you're just a fan of his facials. I can agree that they can be a bit comical at times but it never bothered me or detracted from any of his matches. To each their own. 🤷🏾‍♂️


i mean...imagine if steve austin did that...halfway through his match he would just stop and pose with orgasmic facial expressions.... everyone would be like "wtf is austin doing?" ... yet for omega everyone just ignores it or just acts like its a normal thing to do.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Joe Gill said:


> i mean...imagine if steve austin did that...halfway through his match he would just stop and pose with orgasmic facial expressions.... everyone would be like "wtf is austin doing?" ... yet for omega everyone just ignores it or just acts like its a normal thing to do.


Damn, Kenny Orgasm's return has you real broken up..

Are you all right dude?


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

One of the better episodes of Dynamite all year with the worst moment of the year taking place in the last match, Omegas return.

The women's match with Storm and the other girl was good, the youtube Dark girl was better than expected. Problem is when a jobber no one knows has a competitive match with the #1 contender who could be the face of the division, it equals terrible booking and no context in story telling and lowers the value of the product, division, stars involved and makes the world title feel amateur. Good match in and of itself, terrible booking decision from a psychology and story telling standpoint. I've discovered that most AEW matches have to be watched in this context.

Mox and Punk was interesting enough. Both guys have never looked worse or been in a worse position in their career than they are now, but none the less this should feel like the first really good feud for the men's world title since Mox/Jericho 2019. Please get Renee and AJ involved to amplify the rivalry.

There was enough interesting moments to stop the fast forwarding this week more often than usual. My expectations are low naturally with the way booking usually works, but I'm some what Interested to see what happens with Mox/Punk.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Punk Mox promo was fantastic 

Bryan vs Garcia was fantastic with the correct guy winning.

The post match stuff was predictable though. 

Tony nese being geeked is always great 

Venereal disease losing in one minute was great.

The post match stuff was wholesome 

Glad we are getting the world championship sorted quickly. Interim unification matches are garbage. Too predictable for my tastes.

Solid JB promo

Skipped women as it was predictable 

Main event was pretty good but a step below the opener. But the elite influence hurt the post match angle 

And once again Tony. If you're going to have rush turn on his brother and humiliate him. Cut 10 minutes off your main event Tony. Jesus christ show some fucking backbone. The Kenny fans wouldn't have cared. You treated the angle like a blink and you'll miss it thing. 

If you don't care about Los ingobernables how the fuck are we meant to?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah ok Russo, we'll see, not sure why he'd come back pretending to be hurt and not 100% and botching shit, but ok.


Because he has already stated how he wants to get away from the in-ring greatness and focus more on stories. His entire feud, whether a shoot or a work, with Ospreay is predicated on Kenny calling out Ospreay for not being able to tell a story.


Joe Gill said:


> oh you mean like daniel bryan doing the exact same thing a few weeks ago when he lost to garcia?
> omega/page/bucks have already proven they cant tell a proper story because they cant act worth shit and do ballet inbetween. it will be another pointless storyline that ends in a dud that only the marks will enjoy by having to fill in the blanks and pretending that what they are seeing looks authentic instead of a 10th grade high school play.


Only the marks enjoying Kenny’s world title run kept AEW consistently above 1 million. The show revolving around Punk, Bryan, and Mox dropped it back below a million pretty quickly.

Swing batter batter batter, saaaa-wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing batter! Aaaaand striiiiiike!


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Firefromthegods said:


> Venereal disease losing in one minute was great.


Who is this???  

I didn't see Tay Cunti on the show, I might have fast forwarded past her.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

otbr87 said:


> Who is this???
> 
> I didn't see Tay Cunti on the show, I might have fast forwarded past her.


Varsity blonds


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

What a show. 2 hours flew by. Punk/Mox promo was gold. Loved the digs both took at each other. Was surprised to see Punk challenging Hangman. The title match next week is a shocker to me. Didn't see that coming. 

Omega's long awaited return. Omega completes AEW for me. Just wasn't the same without his presence. Even if he's wrestling in a shirt and is not 100% for real or angle. Good to see Callis and Nakazawa too. 

Bryan vs Garcia was the MOTN for me. Anyone who can't see how talented Garcia is, further proves ZSJ's analogy. 

Jericho/Bryan feud just got to the forefront after the match which is what it was designed to do. I liked the whole Garcia being torn. I hope he picks Bryan next week or by the end of it. Jericho got his Sammy back, give Garcia to Bryan and BCC where he always belonged. 

Mox beating Toni Nese. Thank you Mox! No filler all killer. 

Daddy Ass reuniting with Acclaimed was cool. I like this direction but I don't understand how many people Stokely needs to have his business card. Is he creating a faction or an army.

Mainevent was awesome. Omega selling injuries was done very well. I honestly don't know how much hurt he is. There were points I actually felt guilty seeing him going through the match, it's either good selling/storytelling or maybe he's actually still injured. Or a mix of two. Hope he doesn't go too hard if he's not 100%. 

Dragon Lee > Andrade and Rush. No wonder Andrade attacked him after. He was like "you aren't boring enough to be with us".


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

What a fantastic episode, normally I'll have my phone in my hand for most of an episode of wrestling but I was glued to the TV with this one. Great promos, great matches, hot crowd, what more do you need.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

The Danielson-Garcia match was in the top 3 of 1-1 matches I’ve ever seen on Dynamite. That was phenomenal violence. It was so good, done so realistically, it felt like a top level MMA fight. Garcia, for being 23, is insanely good. And he’s a great actor too. He’s got the facial expressions, the little nuance things you need. 

Of all the young guys that AEW has, I think Garcia is the one guy they can build around as just the all around alpha tough guy, bc when you compare him to the others, he stands out.

Wheeler Yuta- he comes off as too nice 
Jungle Boy- doesn’t come off as tough at all.
Sammy- wannabe tough guy
Hook- until he cuts his hair, nope.

I was high on Garcia before this match. I’m completely sold now. Garcia and Takeshita have elevated themselves thru their matches (even in losses) moreso than anyone on this roster.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

A much, much improved show compared to the last month or so.

1. They didn't have much time to do it, but Mox and Punk made their feud feel important all through the night. Punk's comment about Mox's habitual bleeding made me snicker. I don't understand why they announced the match for next week though. Inevitably there will be a screwy circumstance that pushes it to All Out. If they wanted to give it a stipulation, should've just done so. Feels like they're blowing their load too fast as usual.

2. The Danielson/Garcia match was one of the best on Dynamite this year. And what I really liked was they ended it with an angle so the match wasn't meaningless. Garcia doesn't strike me as some kind of breakout babyface but at least it's a progression in this story.

3. Good promo by Hobbs.

4. I said weeks ago that the feud between Christian and Jungle Boy was in trouble and we saw that last night. What chants. Tepid cheers for Jungle Boy at best. Christian did his best but it was just cheap pops. Tony botched this one. Pure and simple. And furthermore, Jungle Boy sucks as a "tough guy" as noted above. He needs to play the beleaguered underdog (which is why Luchasaurus' sudden reverse turn killed this feud dead). Him trying to do the tough guy act with the cheap one-liners hasn't helped.

5. At least it looks like they're actually putting some effort into promoting Rampage now.

6. I don't really see the ass boys as fitting in with Hathaway's faction, but we'll see how it goes. The Acclaimed feuding with Hathaway could be interesting.

7. All that just to announce Rosa vs. Storm AGAIN? What was the point of the first match then? This angle SUCKS. I actually expect Rosa to finally drop the title there but Storm is not going to be an improvement. She's just as boring and bland and all the buzz of her arrival is now gone. Once again, Tony stubbornly sticking to his "long-term planning" (which is usually not anything coherent) ruined the optimal window for Storm to get the title. The women's division remains a dumpster fire and the most glaring embarrassment for this company.

8. Nothing about Black and Miro. What the hell, man? Tony has dropped the ball so much on what could have been one of the best feuds in the company this year.

9. I hate the idea of yet more titles and a trios title in particular, but I understand why they would bring Kenny Omega back for this angle now. Gives him more time to fully recover even when he can wrestle again. Clearly they're playing up the idea that he isn't 100% but there's probably some truth to it. Either way, it is good to see him back. He's going to have to slow down a little though. He's not a spring chicken anymore.

Overall a high quality show. I always seem critical these days because there's a lot of glaring incompetence that you'd think should have been fixed after three years but still keeps popping up.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Ham and Egger said:


> Kenny needs to retire that spot entirely. It did make for a good Botchamania moment. 🤣


the ‘you can’t escape’ slip?

1000% intentional


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

3venflow said:


> ??? Did you miss the first 10+ minutes? It started with the world champion and interim world champion on the mic.


Loved the opening promo. But then it was right back to the formula. 

Again, not saying that it isn't entertaining. But every single week there will be blood. There will be a women's match exactly at the hour and a half mark that nobody cares about cause he is clueless at booking women. There will be several people trying to drop pipe bombs. People will say "shit" or "bitch". It's like they are constantly trying to show how edgy they are all the time and they end up overbooking everything. To the point where I honestly have no interest in spending money on their PPV's because they aren't going to be any different than their dynamites. I really enjoy AEW but haven't spent a cent on their product and I think they can get people like me to buy their PPV's by not blowing their load every single week and having certain things like pipe bombs and blood feel rare and special.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

P Thriller said:


> Loved the opening promo. But then it was right back to the formula.
> 
> Again, not saying that it isn't entertaining. But every single week there will be blood. There will be a women's match exactly at the hour and a half mark that nobody cares about cause he is clueless at booking women. There will be several people trying to drop pipe bombs. People will say "shit" or "bitch". It's like they are constantly trying to show how edgy they are all the time and they end up overbooking everything. To the point where I honestly have no interest in spending money on their PPV's because they aren't going to be any different than their dynamites. I really enjoy AEW but haven't spent a cent on their product and I think they can get people like me to buy their PPV's by not blowing their load every single week and having certain things like pipe bombs and blood feel rare and special.


He's been playing with the format. When was the last time a world title program was multi-segment like Mox interrupting a planned match to continue his brawl with Punk into a second segment?

Opening with a promo isn't unheard of in AEW (Punk has done more than one), but starting with a match, the WCW way, is more common.

The other week, ThunderStorm vs. Britt/Hayter was placed in hour one instead of 9:30 (and still did the lowest QH in both metrics).

AEW used to rarely do blink-and-you'll-miss-them squash matches, now they're doing them regularly.

There was the first ever impromptu title match a few weeks ago, HOOK vs. Starks, which broke away from the tradition of all title matches at least having several hours notice.

There is a certain regimented style to AEW shows, like a sporting event, but it's not been as enforced recently.

-

Speaking of Dynamite's structure, I think this may have been only the second four-match Dynamite after the Hangman vs. Danielson 60:00 draw episode. Two long matches, two short matches.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> the ‘you can’t escape’ slip?
> 
> 1000% intentional


Yep. If you watch it back, he never even attempts to get his feet under him. He is doing the AJ thing someone here posted once before where he botched one move, then he made it a story. Kenny HAS missed the “You…can’t…escape!!” plenty of times before, but he just blatantly didn’t attempt to roll forward or try to get his feet under himself.

Master class.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560142063215480832


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

3venflow said:


> He's been playing with the format. When was the last time a world title program was multi-segment like Mox interrupting a planned match to continue his brawl with Punk into a second segment?


That was my favorite part of the show. I wish both companies would do much more of that stuff. One of the reasons why the Attitude Era felt so big was that there was continuous follow-up for the big angles throughout the show. I still remember that one where Austin returned and destroyed the DX Express. The corporation looked for him all night long and built up the anticipation. These little details matter. Nowadays everything is just segmented to death.

More follow-ups, more intertwined feuds, etc. would be very nice.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

It was a decent show. 
Great start with CM punk very weird he calls out hangman page and he doesn't come out. Here comes Jon Moxley decent promo although I liked Punk's material more and leads to a pull apart brawl. Good segment makes you want to see them fight. 

Danielson vs Garcia. This was a great match, great outcome and it got Garcia over. I liked the fact the match was booked like a UFC fight. The angle at the end I bet AEW will do a swerve and have Garcia remain with the JAS. When the crowd now is on his side the right move would be for him to turn face. But I know Tony likes a swerve. 

Good to see Powerhouse Hobbs talk only thing is now he is involved with the nightmare factory, a faction full of losers. Him even acknowledging them or fighting them just puts him on their level. It's really stupid. 

Swerve and the glory vs Private Party it's good to see PP get TV time they deserve more of a push. I don't get the teams ahead of them that's had the titles tbh. 

Gunn club gets a quick win. The post match angle I don't get it at all. Just lack of thought process. What has Stockley done in AEW? I'd understand if they turned on their dad for William Regal kayfabe wise or Chris Jericho but Stockley? And then the acclaimed comes to Billy's aid. When Billy turned on them 5 weeks ago. Why are they saving him? It's just admission on Tony's part that they should of never of broken Billy and the acclaimed up. Weird segment in my opinion. Glad that scissor me daddy is back. 

PAC doing a backstage segment first time he's appeared on the program since winning the title. And now they are facing the Aussie open? A team that isn't contracted to AEW. Ffs 🙄 

Jungle boys promo was bad, I'm sorry he's improving but when Cage comes out he's just on another level here and he will get Jungle Boy over. They have to book Jungle Boy to win this feud. Logic will tell you that. 

Moving Moxley and Punk to next week wtf? All out is only two weeks away? Wtf are they playing at? They've intereacted TWICE on TV. It's ridiculous that you can't wait to put it on PPV with more promo time. I can't believe that they are rushing this match to next week. 

The main event odd. We all knew it was Kenny but why haven't they addressed that the young bucks didn't help Kenny win against Hangman? 9 months later and that's still not addressed. I don't mind Omega and the match was all over the place. They then do a sick bump onto the concrete which didn't call for it. I thought it was odd that Dragon Lee was shaking hands before the match and Matt Jackson refused but the other two shook his hand. 

First time Dragon appears on TV and his brother turns on him and Andrade. Why should we care about Dragon Lee? Why do this so early? And then because they can't format the show properly they run of time so it's just ended on a quick turn and boom bye.

It was a good show just a few questions that need answering really.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Joe Gill said:


> oh you mean like daniel bryan doing the exact same thing a few weeks ago when he lost to garcia?
> *omega/page/bucks have already proven they cant tell a proper story because they cant act worth shit and do ballet inbetween.* it will be another pointless storyline that ends in a dud that only the marks will enjoy by having to fill in the blanks and pretending that what they are seeing looks authentic instead of a 10th grade high school play.


Well, the whole story of Omega and Hangman vs Bucks had been brilliant and it’s slowly being cooked for a couple of years now. Tons of people on the internet enjoyed the hell out of it. Just check the rating of their famous tag match at Revolution 2020 or the Omega/Hangman Full Gear 2021 on cagematch for example.

I enjoyed the show a lot. Doing the big unification match on tv next week is a bit confusing, but makes it an another can’t miss episode.

Bringing Hangman up in there during Punks promo is interesting. Page refused to take part in the trios tournament, so maybe the reason to all of this is bringing Hangman back into a title picture? Sounds weird as he’s completely cold now and hasn’t done anything significant since the title loss. We’ll see next week, but I’d not be surprised if he would do a run in and attack Punk.

Omega is back and I really enjoyed his performance! Been waiting for this a long time and they delievered.

Cant wait for next week!


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Holy shit, what a Dynamite. It fired on all cylinders for me, with all the right decisions made too. 

1. Two elite level mic workers in Punk and Moxley doing what they do best, which is cutting fire promos on each other and hyping the fuck out of the title match next week. Brawl was a bit meh, but it's fine.
2. Danielson and Garcia putting on another banger where both of them looked great, and the right man won. I'm also loving the Garcia-Jericho dissension, but I can see also see a swerve, where next week, he pretends to beef with Jericho, but ends of blindsiding BD. I would like him to follow through on this momentum, but a face turn is also kinda obvious, so either way is fine by me.
3. Moxley coming out and burying the shit out of Nese was lovely. It made perfect sense, and it made the show feel more natural.
4. I'm very much here for the Daddy Ass - Acclaimed trio, much more so than Gunn Club.
5. Pretty good Jungle Boy and Christian promo. I never thought I would say this, but I want to actually see JB beat the fuck out of Christian. Very well built program and great character progression for both.
6. Toni and King was also pretty good. I only half watch women's wrestling, so I'm not exactly sure, but it looked fine enough.
7. Decent trios match, but man, KENNY FUCKING OMEGA is back. Feels like he single handedly elevated the last 30 minutes of the show, and I loved every minute of it.

All in all, Tony booked everyone to their strengths, built storylines with consequences and character progression, and for once, didn't have any duds or head scratchers on the show except for the literal last segment. Dragon Lee being betrayed by his group, and being unmasked in about 20 seconds total was just bad pacing. The match probably overran a minute or two, the angle should've been scrapped at that point.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

1). I like the opening segment between Punk and Moxley. But I didn't feel they needed to do the second segment later, where they brawled again. Before tonight, Punk and Moxley had little to no interaction with each other, so they have no reason to personally hate one another; they haven't had a long or bloody rivalry. The way AEW had them come out a second time to brawl ... I just felt that AEW was trying too hard to create intensity and hatred in a situation where there logically shouldn't be any intensity or hatred.

2). I don't know why Punk just randomly called out (and embarrassed) Adam Page. Adam Page is still a babyface in the promotion, so why are they making him look like a sissy? And why is Punk mad at Hangman? Punk won his match, Page hasn't talked any smack about Punk since. What makes Punk call out Hangman?

3). They announced Moxley vs Punk next week. The way they advertised / hyped the encounter next week, I don't think they can make a U-turn now and decide not to do it; the live fans will revolt. At the same time, Moxley vs Punk next week takes a lot of wind out of the PPV. They don't have time to build a new main-event, and doing Moxley vs Punk rematch 2 weeks later would seem awkward for a PPV main-event. So AEW loses if they do the match next week, and AEW loses if they don't do the match next week. I hope they know what they're doing

4). I don't know about the tall redhead that Toni Storm wrestled, but they announced Toni vs Rosa at the PPV. I really think the storyline supports a fatal fourway, not a rematch between Toni and Rosa. And I don't know if they will just have Rosa win again ... perhaps they will pull the trigger on Toni at All Out?

5). Bryan vs Garcia was a great match, and they really protected Garcia: Garcia got the first fall clean (1st fall always indicates who the better man is), and Bryan got one of his wins by a lucky rollup. Before he beat Bryan a few weeks ago, I never paid any attention to Garcia. But I'm willing to give the dude a chance; maybe AEW can do something useful with him. And he's actually only 23-years-old

6). When Punk said that Kingston is the "third best Eddie," who are the other 2? There's Guerrero, and then ...?

7). Great to see Omega back. I usually hate these cluster 6-man tag matches, but the main-event last night had my attention the whole way.

8). Lastly -- I think AEW can bring MJF back now. It's been long enough


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

P Thriller said:


> Loved the opening promo. But then it was right back to the formula.
> 
> Again, not saying that it isn't entertaining. But every single week there will be blood. There will be a women's match exactly at the hour and a half mark that nobody cares about cause he is clueless at booking women. There will be several people trying to drop pipe bombs. People will say "shit" or "bitch". It's like they are constantly trying to show how edgy they are all the time and they end up overbooking everything. To the point where I honestly have no interest in spending money on their PPV's because they aren't going to be any different than their dynamites. I really enjoy AEW but haven't spent a cent on their product and I think they can get people like me to buy their PPV's by not blowing their load every single week and having certain things like pipe bombs and blood feel rare and special.


Dynamite is an adult oriented wrestling show with violence, and occasional cursing. Those things should be the norm. Nobody wants to watch women wrestling, and Tony is restricting it as much as he thinks he can get away with.

I don’t understand the argument “Please Tony, make the show more boring, so the PPVs will feel special”. Huh?

How about make every Dynamite bad ass, and then have the PPVs be non-stop 4-5 star matches. I think that’s what he’s striving for, and is doing a good job so far


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Randy Lahey said:


> Dynamite is an adult oriented wrestling show with violence, and occasional cursing. Those things should be the norm. Nobody wants to watch women wrestling, and Tony is restricting it as much as he thinks he can get away with.
> 
> I don’t understand the argument “Please Tony, make the show more boring, so the PPVs will feel special”. Huh?
> 
> How about make every Dynamite bad ass, and then have the PPVs be non-stop 4-5 star matches. I think that’s what he’s striving for, and is doing a good job so far


when last did an AEW ppv even disappoint?

All Out 2020 maybe?

which one did Matt Hardy almost die in - that one

all others - especially 2021 / 2022 has been amazing


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> when last did an AEW ppv even disappoint?
> 
> All Out 2020 maybe?
> 
> ...


I don’t like Matt Hardy either and think he sucks, but I wouldn’t say him “only almost” dying made that PPV suck. 😂😂😂


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

bdon said:


> I don’t like Matt Hardy either and think he sucks, but I wouldn’t say him only almost dying made that PPV suck. 😂😂😂


That ppv was so bad that Matt Hardy almost dying was a highlight of the show.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> I don’t like Matt Hardy either and think he sucks, but I wouldn’t say him “only almost” dying made that PPV suck. 😂😂😂


lolll… thats not what i meant!

… i think xD xD


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lolll… thats not what i meant!
> 
> … i think xD xD


 hahah


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lolll… thats not what i meant!
> 
> … i think xD xD


Confirmed: @LifeInCattleClass prefers fully dead Matt Hardy.

For more scoops subscribe to my Patreon at News In The Streets, Dirt In The Sheets.com


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Sad Panda said:


> Probably not.
> 
> But if this isn’t for you then it is what it is


That's where this whole promotion has gone into the ditch and flipped its bus upside down. You don't tell the audience that's tuning out that it just isn't your cup of tea. The promotion has lost hundreds of thousands of viewers because it won't listen to critics and fix it's problems.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

redban said:


> That Moxley couldn’t use Punk’s UFC losses to diss him = a sign that Punk is sensitive about it. They let Punk talk all that stuff, yet Moxley couldn’t touch on the biggest black mark in Punk’s athletic career


Because that makes Mox look like shit if he loses to "that guy" and makes his win look like shit if he pins "that guy".


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

redban said:


> That Moxley couldn’t use Punk’s UFC losses to diss him = a sign that Punk is sensitive about it. They let Punk talk all that stuff, yet Moxley couldn’t touch on the biggest black mark in Punk’s athletic career


If I am Moxley or anyone else in a feud with Punk, then I’m going out there and letting the world know, “Hey everyone! CM Punk is cutting another promo and trying to get himself over with you by making it a ‘cool and edgy’ shoot style promo! That’s cool. I hope everyone enjoys it. I also hope you enjoy watching me remind him why Goldberg’s shoot style worked to get him over too.”

I’d proceed to break the mf’ers arm on Live TV. We’re just all having some fun, making things cool and edgy right? Shooting a little never hurt anyone. I’m just trying to “make it seem real”.


Prized Fighter said:


> Confirmed: @LifeInCattleClass prefers fully dead Matt Hardy.
> 
> For more scoops subscribe to my Patreon at News In The Streets, Dirt In The Sheets.com


This gimmick is gold. Which podcast did you listen to recently that pushed you into this? Lol


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> If I am Moxley or anyone else in a feud with Punk, then I’m going out there and letting the world know, “Hey everyone! CM Punk is cutting another promo and trying to get himself over with you by making it a ‘cool and edgy’ shoot style promo! That’s cool. I hope everyone enjoys it. I also hope you enjoy watching me remind him why Goldberg’s shoot style worked to get him over too.”
> 
> I’d proceed to break the mf’ers arm on Live TV. We’re just all having some fun, making things cool and edgy right? Shooting a little never hurt anyone. I’m just trying to “make it seem real”.
> This gimmick is gold. Which podcast did you listen to recently that pushed you into this? Lol


Sometimes you just chase your calling. My sources told me it was my time.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Meltzer gave both Garcia vs. Danielson and Elite vs. La Faccion 4.25*. Personally, as much as I loved the main event, I think the Dragon match was *clearly* of a higher standard and on the bastardized Meltzer scale (up to 7 now), it could've been rated higher.

In his weekly ratings, Garcia vs. Danielson wasn't even top three and was joint with a ton of G1 matches. Ospreay vs. Okada was a legendary match and I'm surprised he didn't go even higher with that.

It's pretty clear who Dave's WOTY is going to be anyway: Billy GOAT

Ospreay vs. Okada - 5.75
Ospreay vs. Naito - 4.75
Shingo vs. El Phantasmo - 4.5
*Danielson vs. Garcia - 4.25*
Elite vs. La Faccion - 4.25
Okada vs. Archer - 4.25
Jay White vs. Taichi - 4.25
Ospreay vs. YOSHI-HASHI - 4.25
Tanahashi vs. KENTA - 4.25
Ospreay vs. Juice - 4.25
Ishii vs. SANADA - 4.25
Okada vs. Tonga - 4.25


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Boldgerg said:


> Loooooooool Wardlow _and_ FTR are _both_ being wasted in some fucking shitty, pointless trios match at All Out?
> 
> What a fucking complete and utter shambles. They've fumbled Wardlow so hard it's beyond comprehension.


You need to book Wardlow carefully. He has a ceiling right now. If he improves in the ring, that's when you strap the rocket. You don't want to risk overexposure.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Not much to add, but overall I found Dynamite to be a very fun episode this week. Loved the intensity in the Punk/Moxley and Jungle Boy/Christian segments.

Great to see Kenny Omega back...but it was interesting that Don Callis was still there supporting him, but sounding a bit more face-ish on commentary. I doubt that stays a long term thing. I am guessing Callis will turn on Omega sooner than later, and maybe ends up as the manager for the Undisputed Not-Elite.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

CM Punk's promo was great.
The Ass Boys squashing the Jobber Blondes was good. 
Christian is still good. He actually get's people to care about Jungle Boy.
I skipped most of the main event.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

This has nothing to do with Dynamite, but the 1st episode of House of the Dragon was pretty good. May be even better than the 1st episode of Game of Thrones.

They pulled a quick on me and I don't like it. But I will watch (not Dynamite although Danielson/Garcia was good)..


----------

